# The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D



## Malvingt2 (May 4, 2011)

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D is an upcoming adventure video game in development and to be published by Nintendo for the Nintendo 3DS handheld game console. It is slated to be released in June in Japan, Europe, North America, and Australia.


Gameplay for the remake will be very similar to the original N64 version with the exception of touch screen use to switch out items, boots, and Tunics, and the option of using gyroscopic technology to aim your bow and arrow and slingshot, or using the classic c-pad control to aim.


The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time and Star Fox 64 were chosen to be remade for the Nintendo 3DS because they were two examples of games that they made for the Nintendo 64 that were limited by the Nintendo 64's hardware and the developers wanted to make them on more advanced hardware. Series designer Shigeru Miyamoto noted that timing was important in the re-release of Ocarina of Time, as they did not want to remake the game too soon. Another reason why he wanted to wait was so that the people who played Ocarina of Time when they were younger were now in their mid-20s. He also wanted players to experience the "majestic scenery of Hyrule in stereoscopic 3D" and provide the sense of "really being there". The developers added touch screen controls such as switching between items and other functions to make it easier for players to play the game



*The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D*

Developer(s)	Grezzo
Nintendo
Publisher(s)	Nintendo
Composer(s)	Koji Kondo
Series	The Legend of Zelda
Engine	The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Platform(s)	Nintendo 3DS
Release date(s)	
JP June 16, 2011
EU June 17, 2011
NA June 19, 2011
Genre(s)	Adventure game
Mode(s)	Single-player
Rating(s)	
ESRB: E10+
Media/distribution	Nintendo 3DS game card


*The best is back*



*Trailer*


----------



## Godku (May 4, 2011)

To all those people that think the graphics look poor, I thought the same about Rayman 3DS but when it's in your hands it's a different story. Rayman 3DS looks almost as good as a 360 game, if this looks any better I will cum.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2011)

Milking the cow at its finest.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 4, 2011)

worth the system for this game


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 4, 2011)

*Ocarina of Time 3D Pictures and Artwork!*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2011)

I wanna play.


----------



## Velocity (May 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wanna play.



Then stop being a cheap sod and actually buy a console the year it comes out.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 4, 2011)

*Nintendo of Greece goes all-out on The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D preorder bonuses*








1. Deku Tree Seeds (Acacia seeds) [very limited availability]

2. OoT 3D themed 3DS Pouch [limited availability]

3. Ocarina [limited availability]

4. OoT 3D Cap

5. OoT Keyring


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 4, 2011)

Ahh, Nintendo. How surprising that the most anticipated game for your new system is yet another rehash of one of your established franchises... This time, not even a new entry in the series... Just a remake. Yet people still can't wait to get their hands on it.

You couldn't just delay the system and develop... you know... new games for it? Metal Gear Solid 3... D.... Why not a brand new Metal Gear Solid? Super Street Fight IV... Why not a new SSF? 

Nope. You get new versions of old shit. And you'll like it. Nintendo has spoken.



*Spoiler*: __ 



I'll take the NGP, thanks. If I even wanted a hand held.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 4, 2011)

*The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D - Managing Items*


----------



## Velocity (May 4, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Ahh, Nintendo. How surprising that the most anticipated game for your new system is yet another rehash of one of your established franchises... This time, not even a new entry in the series... Just a remake. Yet people still can't wait to get their hands on it.
> 
> You couldn't just delay the system and develop... you know... new games for it? Metal Gear Solid 3... D.... Why not a brand new Metal Gear Solid? Super Street Fight IV... Why not a new SSF?



That's actually very easy to answer - the problem is people like you. Nintendo actually somehow got Dragon Quest 9 on the DS and what were people like you spending all your time doing? Bitching that Square Enix wasted the game on a handheld. If Street Fighter 5 came out on the 3DS, guess what? You and everyone like you would be bitching that Capcom wasted the game on a handheld.

There are a shit tonne of new games coming out for the 3DS. It has an exclusive Assassin's Creed game, a Conduit game, the Dead or Alive game was exclusive, Kid Icarus Uprising, the Kingdom Hearts game, Mario Kart, Mega Man Legends 3, Paper Mario 3D, the Professor Layton games (including the one where he goes up against Phoenix Wright), the Resident Evil games and even that Time Travelers and Beyond the Labyrinth.

Sure, there's quite a few remakes and ports - but since when has that ever defined a console? Oh, and the most anticipated game for the 3DS isn't actually Ocarina of Time. Most people are looking forward to the Mario game.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 4, 2011)

I don't understand the obsession with ports and remakes. Especially with people peeing their pants over Starfox 64. Wtf, there are way better cock fight games than that shit.


----------



## Furious George (May 4, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Ahh, Nintendo. How surprising that the most anticipated game for your new system is yet another rehash of one of your established franchises...



Geez SS, with these opening lines you make it sound like rehashing is something Nintendo is known for when it definitely isn't. We're not dealing with Capcom or SE here.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2011)

Winny said:


> Then stop being a cheap sod and actually buy a console the year it comes out.


 Hell no! 

It's too damn expensive. 


Violent By Design said:


> I don't understand the obsession with ports and remakes. Especially with people peeing their pants over Starfox 64. Wtf, there are way better cock fight games than that shit.


 I generally don't care for ports that much. But in this case I've never actually finished the game. Might as well play it. Otherwise they're just money-making scams.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 4, 2011)

*The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D screenshots*





*REPORT - Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D Nintendo 3DS a ‘Most Wished For’ product on Amazon*

Nintendo Co.’s The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D for Nintendo Co.’s Nintendo 3DS ranked as a top ‘Most Wished For’ title at Amazon.com Inc. this week due to strong demand. This week, the The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D ranked as the No. 3 ‘Most Wished For’ 3DS game product at Amazon’s Video Games division.


----------



## ichigeau (May 4, 2011)

there is definitivly an improvement over the n64 graphics.
but it still just a remake 

i would like to play this but i dont have a 3ds and i still have my n64 with my zelda oot cartridge why waste some monney ?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 4, 2011)

*The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D - 'Boss Challenge' mode.* 


One of the most critically-acclaimed games of all time The Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time has returned, this time in full 3D - without the need for glasses - and exclusively to Nintendo 3DS. Brace yourselves this summer as The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D - a masterful enhancement of one of the landmark releases in video game history – comes to Europe on 17th June, 2011.

With phenomenally re-mastered graphics and new stunning 3D visuals, fans of the original game and newcomers alike will be able to marvel at this gaming classic and join the daring adventures of one of video games’ greatest heroes – Link!

Guide Link – a young boy who is tasked with saving the land of Hyrule from Ganondorf, the Gerudo King of Thieves. The evil Ganondorf, led by his ambition to overthrow the current Royal Family of Hyrule, is intent on gaining mastery both over the land of Hyrule and time itself. It is up to Link to stop him in his tracks as you guide him on a magical journey through time. Explore vast landscapes, mythical temples, dungeons, towns and villages, while interacting with many different characters and battling various enemies – all in stunning 3D.

The game’s original control scheme has been completely redesigned to fully make the best use of the capabilities of the Nintendo 3DS system. Players will be able to control Link with the Circle Pad whilst the Touch Screen of the Nintendo 3DS system is used to assign items, check maps and ensure that Link is wearing the appropriate equipment - all in a fresh and intuitive way.

Players can also take advantage of the built-in gyro sensor of the Nintendo 3DS system, which provides motion controls that allow you to look around your environment when in first-person perspective simply by physically moving the Nintendo 3DS system.

Not only does the full 3D gameplay experience provide easier in-game navigation, but an improved and intuitive interface gives you better control as you solve puzzles, travel through time and explore the immersive land of Hyrule. Players not so familiar with the Legend of Zelda series can also get a helping hand through bite-sized videos available in-game which will provide hints on how to solve the puzzles encountered during your journey.

Fans of the original game will be pleased to know that The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D also heralds the inclusion of two brand new additional challenges not available in the original game: Master Quest and Boss Challenge.

Master Quest mode will see some surprising changes to the game. Puzzles will have to be thought about and solved in new ways from the main Story mode, whilst items and enemies will be found in different locations. The land of Hyrule has also been reversed as locations are mirrored - so what would ordinarily have been on the right now appears on the left and vice versa.

Enemies will also prove more difficult to beat, as such the greater complexity involved in this new Master Quest will test the gameplay abilities of even the most seasoned fans and prove a new experience for all.

*The new Boss Challenge mode* acts as an extra treat for those players who reach a certain point within the game. It will provide players with the opportunity to face any of the previous Bosses they have defeated once again, or, the option to face and confront them one-by-one, all in a continuous battle.

The game’s graphical re-working coupled with the three-dimensional depth provided by your Nintendo 3DS system breathes new life into this timeless classic. Whether you're a first-time player or a regular visitor to Hyrule, the engaging, immersive gameplay features of The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D offers a magical new adventure for all.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 4, 2011)

Winny said:


> That's actually very easy to answer - the problem is people like you. Nintendo actually somehow got Dragon Quest 9 on the DS and what were people like you spending all your time doing? Bitching that Square Enix wasted the game on a handheld. If Street Fighter 5 came out on the 3DS, guess what? You and everyone like you would be bitching that Capcom wasted the game on a handheld.
> 
> There are a shit tonne of new games coming out for the 3DS. It has an exclusive Assassin's Creed game, a Conduit game, the Dead or Alive game was exclusive, Kid Icarus Uprising, the Kingdom Hearts game, Mario Kart, Mega Man Legends 3, Paper Mario 3D, the Professor Layton games (including the one where he goes up against Phoenix Wright), the Resident Evil games and even that Time Travelers and Beyond the Labyrinth.
> 
> Sure, there's quite a few remakes and ports - but since when has that ever defined a console? Oh, and the most anticipated game for the 3DS isn't actually Ocarina of Time. Most people are looking forward to the Mario game.



Well I'm so glad you clumped me in with that group of people. Because my post totally indicated that I felt like that. It wasn't about the blatant milking of already released games. Nope, it was about not wanting them to put full sequels on hand helds. You got me there 

Glad you've just argued with yourself about an issue that obviously runs deep in your soul. Let me know if you want to talk to me about my points though. I'd be glad to. Unless you'd just like me to assume I know exactly what you're thinking, then lump you into a group of people that obviously represent you perfectly, and then proceed to argue against that group who still totally represent you.





Cyckness said:


> Geez SS, with these opening lines you make it sound like rehashing is something Nintendo is known for when it definitely isn't. We're not dealing with Capcom or SE here.



Yes, Nintendo certainly doesn't rehash all their franchises on their new systems. I agree 120%.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2011)

Isn't the Wii just an amalgam of rehashed and ported games from previous consoles?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 4, 2011)

*The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D - N64/3DS comparison screens*


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 4, 2011)

isnt every game on every console a rehash of an idea in someones imagination?


----------



## Furious George (May 4, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Yes, Nintendo certainly doesn't rehash all their franchises on their new systems. I agree 120%.



Ah, sarcasm. 

But yeah, they're not really known for that, unless your counting *sequels* as rehashes.... You're not are you? That would be stupid. 

Nintendo 3DS has some of the worst cases of remakes for Nintendo, but that's about it.


----------



## Gnome (May 4, 2011)

All Nintendo's franchises already don't change much. A remake to me just seems unnecessary.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Isn't the Wii just an amalgam of rehashed and ported games from previous consoles?





Cyckness said:


> Ah, sarcasm.
> 
> But yeah, they're not really known for that, unless your counting *sequels* as rehashes.... You're not are you? That would be stupid.
> 
> Nintendo 3DS has some of the worst cases of remakes for Nintendo, but that's about it.





Gnome said:


> All Nintendo's franchises already don't change much. A remake to me just seems unnecessary.


----------



## Furious George (May 4, 2011)

As impressive as two guys on the internet agreeing with you is (one of them being CMX ), I still stand by what I said. Sequels don't = rehashes... especially when the control scheme and functionality is drastically different, regardless of gameplay style being the same (similar gameplay style= "rehash" is an argument that could be used for *any* franchise if you're butt-hurt enough). 

Oh but what am I saying? Wii bad hurr durr.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 4, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> As impressive as two guys on the internet agreeing with you is (one of them being CMX ), I still stand by what I said. Sequels don't = rehashes... especially when the control scheme and functionality is drastically different, regardless of gameplay style being the same (similar gameplay style= "rehash" is an argument that could be used for *any* franchise if you're butt-hurt enough).
> 
> Oh but what am I saying? Wii bad hurr durr.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZq3An7Tf_w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Falcon (May 4, 2011)

I've never played Oot


----------



## Masurao (May 4, 2011)

Lol Vegeta.


Anyway, I will still probably pick this up regardless, I haven't played the game in a good while. I really don't mind remakes all that much.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 4, 2011)

*Latest Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D trailer compared side-by-side with N64 version*


----------



## Death-kun (May 4, 2011)

I want my fucking Deku seeds.


----------



## Godku (May 4, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Ahh, Nintendo. How surprising that the most anticipated game for your new system is yet another rehash of one of your established franchises... This time, not even a new entry in the series... Just a remake. Yet people still can't wait to get their hands on it.
> 
> You couldn't just delay the system and develop... you know... new games for it? Metal Gear Solid 3... D.... Why not a brand new Metal Gear Solid? Super Street Fight IV... Why not a new SSF?
> 
> ...



Get the fuck off this thread if you dislike OoT. My rant is over. Thanks.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 4, 2011)

Godku said:


> Get the fuck off this thread if you dislike OoT. My rant is over. Thanks.



I love OOT. Doesn't mean I want to play it again instead of a brand *new* Zelda or even a brand *new* Adventure series on Nintendo's *new* handheld.


----------



## Gnome (May 4, 2011)

What is it with people's need to put OoT on some untouchable pedestal?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> As impressive as two guys on the internet agreeing with you is (one of them being CMX ), I still stand by what I said. Sequels don't = rehashes... especially when the control scheme and functionality is drastically different, regardless of gameplay style being the same (similar gameplay style= "rehash" is an argument that could be used for *any* franchise if you're butt-hurt enough).
> 
> Oh but what am I saying? Wii bad hurr durr.


 What is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 4, 2011)

Gnome said:


> What is it with people's need to put OoT on some untouchable pedestal?



BECAUSE IT'S TEH GREATEST GAME EVAR!!!


----------



## Furious George (May 4, 2011)

Gnome said:


> What is it with people's need to put OoT on some untouchable pedestal?


 


Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> BECAUSE IT'S TEH GREATEST GAME EVAR!!



I know right! And remember when Epon-ohhhhh... 

But seriously though, because its the greatest game ever made.



CrazyMoronX said:


> What is that supposed to mean?



Well it means that your taste in games is usually pretty toxic BUT THAT'S OKAY! Becuase I always like your... sigs!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2011)

You... son of a... 


Just because I don't want to play Mario Tennis, Mario Golf, Mario Golf IV, Mario Tennis Superstars Deluxe, and Mario Fly Fishing doesn't mean I have bad taste in games.  I mean you can't just put Mario into a shitty game and expect me to like that shitty game.


----------



## Furious George (May 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You... son of a...
> 
> 
> Just because I don't want to play Mario Tennis, Mario Golf, Mario Golf IV, Mario Tennis Superstars Deluxe, and Mario Fly Fishing doesn't mean I have bad taste in games.  I mean you can't just put Mario into a shitty game and expect me to like that shitty game.



Granted. 

But for every Mario cash-in game you have a Mario Galaxy, Paper Mario, DKC Returns, Kirby's Epic Yarn, Super Smash Bros... people act like Nintendo has utterly ceased to put out good games because they get the urge to make money off of our fat mother's every once in a while.

If anyone's earned the right to sell out a little its Nintendo. There, I said it.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 4, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> Granted.
> 
> But for every Mario cash-in game you have a Mario Galaxy, Paper Mario, DKC Returns, Kirby's Epic Yarn, Super Smash Bros... people act like Nintendo has utterly ceased to put out good games because they get the urge to make money off of our fat mother's every once in a while.
> 
> If anyone's earned the right to sell out a little its Nintendo. There, I said it.



Once in a while? The ratio of good games to cash-ins is almost 1 to 1 if not more.


----------



## Furious George (May 4, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Once in a while? The ratio of good games to cash-ins is almost 1 to 1 if not more.



I daresay Wii has more good games then you give it credit for. I would go as far to say that *some* of their cash-ins aren't exactly the devil. I woud post a list but we all know what good that would do.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2011)

I'd also post a list but it would take me forever to compile a list of all of those rehash games.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 4, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> I daresay Wii has more good games then you give it credit for. I would go as far to say that *some* of their cash-ins aren't exactly the devil. I woud post a list but we all know what good that would do.



Oh no. I think they have a lot of good games. In fact, some are unfortunately overlooked I think. Games like Muramasa: The Demon Blade...

But when you look at a top 25 games list for the Wii, what do you see? I see Okami, Resident Evil 4, Zelda, Mario, Metriod... All games I've played before. Sure, they added motion controls, but most of the time they either suck or add nothing great to the game. 

Then you look at all the shit on the Wii. That list has too be at least 3 times as long as the good games. No, it's not all from Nintendo obviously... but the ratio is absolutely abysmal. Worse than any other major console ever released, I'd bet. 

It's because major developers don't want to bother with the motion controls. You get ports on the Wii and they call them "special editions". Really all that means is far worse graphics, gimmicky motion controls that do nothing to help the game, lack of online play often times, and less content then the other versions of the game.

If Nintendo doesn't play it's cards right, the same thing will happen on their new console. They need to make this new controller gimmick...

A) Not come in the way of developing games. Make it easy for developers to design their games for this new console side by side with the PS3 and 360 versions. This will make it easy for developers to put ALL thier games on ALL platforms. Assassin's Creed on the Cafe? Elder Scrolls on the Cafe?

and 

B) Make it optional. Don't make this feature a requirement. If developers have to put in extra time just to make their games work with this controller, they won't bother, just like many didn't with the Wii controls.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 4, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> I want my fucking Deku seeds.


lol I know right?



Godku said:


> Get the fuck off this thread if you dislike OoT. My rant is over. Thanks.


Oh boy.


----------



## Ennoea (May 4, 2011)

I dislike my Wii too but it gave me SMG so I can't be too mad.

Okay Nintendo release a 3DS lite soon so I can buy this.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 7, 2011)

Most definitely looking forward to this game. pek


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 11, 2011)

*Gonintendo hands on:*

*Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D - new assets, my impressions*

So what was new this time around?

Well for one, I got some time with the Master Quest. For those of you who don't know, it is basically a harder version of the regular game, with some remixed elements and puzzles to hinder your progress, on top of enemies being generally more difficult. I began it back on the Gamecube, but never got through the first 3 jewels. Hard games aren't my cup of tea. If you played Master Quest before, you will still have a reason to check this out, because in addition to the above, this time the game is mirrored (yes, right-handed Link), but enemies also do DOUBLE damage. Add all of that up, and the show-offs out there have to prove themselves all over again to claim that "master" title. This mode becomes available after you finish the normal quest.

I also got to check out the revised Water Temple, which was never my favorite, but never really bothered me like it did for so many others. Now, paths and directions seem much clearer, thanks to some fluorescent wall decorations you can see in at least one of the new screens. I didn't get a chance to play the whole dungeon, but it seemed each level has its own color of glow, which definitely helps keep track of things.

As for the new Boss Challenge mode, I did give it a whirl. It is activated only from inside your bedroom in the Kokiri village. In fact, you can have a chat with your bed to "relive past battles", which brings up a screen similar to one among the new set, where you can take on bosses you've already faced to that point, along with any items you'd need to win. Maybe not the most convenient location to access this feature, but it's there. Also, I can't remember from playing before, but taking a nap in your own bed replenishes your stats.

And perhaps the most mysterious addition to Ocarina 3D is the so-called "super guide" feature, which is simply called Visions. You can access these by finding the gossip stones. Before, you might only get the current time, but now, you have the option to get hints of the future, which are actually very neat. Instead of the game taking control like NSMBW, or showing a video like SMG2, it's like a drug-induced tap into the psychic mind of the cosmos; showing you a few quick, scattered glimpses of scenes or locations that have to do with a particular goal. So it doesn't really spoil anything, and in fact, some of the views are from different points of view, making it interesting for those who want to have some slightly varied experiences of big events. Also, the Visions are NOT available in Master Quest...you're on your own with that.

Overall, I had a great time checking things out, and again feel that this is more than a simple up-res, but not a full remake that could possibly tarnish the nostalgia of the original.





New pictures on link.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 12, 2011)

*The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D - Master Quest footage*


----------



## Noitora (May 12, 2011)

Not sure if it's worth it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 12, 2011)

First review is out. Gamepro Germany.


----------



## Velocity (May 12, 2011)

My awesome German tells me they liked the light effects, that the game had impressive 3D and they loved the character models (and their expressions).


----------



## "Shion" (May 12, 2011)

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 12, 2011)

*GamePro Germany's Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D review - wrap-up comments translated*

Graphics

+ impressive 3d effect
+ pretty light effects
+ loveable characters (complete with funny facial expressions)

Sound

+ familiar (grandiose) themes
+ very rich in variety
+ typical Zelda jingles and sound effects

Pros and Cons

+ long playtime
+ many side quests
+ varied dungeons and boss battles
+ perfect use of the touch screen
+ partial motion control (camera)
+ contains the unlockable master quest
+ the prettiest 3DS game to date

Bottom Line
brilliant remake of one of the most brilliant games of all time


----------



## Rhythmic- (May 12, 2011)

Haven't played OoT since my N64 broke eons ago. I didn't feel like getting the game they have up at WiiWare and I never got the chance to buy OoT:MQ for GC, so I'm def. hyped for this. Gonna be my first game for the 3DS.


----------



## Angelus (May 12, 2011)

I don't really see how 3D effects could improve OoT, but I guess this re-release is a nice opportunity for a new generation of gamers to experience a true piece of (videogame) art.


----------



## Scizor (May 12, 2011)

I'm really looking forward to this game. It's the first reason for buying a 3DS for me, atm. 

I wonder if this remake of a masterpiece can leave the majority satisfied..
As the expectations are out of this world, it seems.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 13, 2011)

*The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D - Water Temple footage*


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 13, 2011)

*The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D - Is that Young Link in the...Forest Temple?*

Gonintendo quoted:

You may have caught this the first time we posted up the trailer, but if not, here's a bit of information for you. The trailer above seems to show Young Link running around in an area from the Forest Temple. If you've played Ocarina of Time before, you know that Young Link doesn't get to go into that temple. Is this trailer playing tricks on us, or is there more to this remake than we realize?

There's also discussion of another unfamiliar area in the trailer, which may or may not indicate some sort of 'Cave of Ordeals'-like location. That's a bit more on the speculative side, though.





The trailer is the one above in this thread. Mark 1:06 "Master Quest Trailer"


----------



## Aeon (May 15, 2011)

I really want the game already. Of course, that means I'll have to buy the 3DS once it's out as well.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 18, 2011)

*The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D - Italian trailer*


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 18, 2011)

*The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D has a new item… kind of*



Gamers who were able to collect 20 Gold Skulltulas in The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time were rewarded with a unique item called the Stone of Agony. The tool allowed players to detect hidden areas when the N64 Rumble Pak was plugged into the controller’s memory cartridge slot. As one would expect, the controller would shake when Link came into contact with secret locations. Unfortunately, the item wasn’t very useful in the Wii’s Virtual Console release since the title was a straight port and lacked rumble support. There is good news for Ocarina of Time 3D, though, as Nintendo has made sure that things will be different in the upgraded port.

In the 3DS game, the Stone of Agony is no more. It has been discovered that the Shard of Agony has taken its place, which operates similarly, but offers audio/visual clues rather than rumble hints. As Link approaches a secret, a pinging sound will be played and an icon of the Shard flashes on the upper-left portion of the screen.


----------



## SenshiManny (May 24, 2011)




----------



## Malvingt2 (May 24, 2011)




----------



## Scizor (May 25, 2011)




----------



## Malvingt2 (May 26, 2011)

*Mahito Yokota handling The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D/Skyward Sword soundtracks*


While he's not the only composer on the project, you might be happy to know that composer Mahito Yokota is working on both The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D/Skyward Sword. It sounds like his work on OoT 3D was mostly related to adapting the original scores to the 3DS' sound capabilities. As for Skyward Sword, we have no idea how deeply involved he is on the project! Hopefully we'll get to hear some of his fantastic work come E3 time, but for now we'll just have to let his pedigree of Super Mario Galaxy and Super Mario Galaxy 2 work speak for his skill.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 27, 2011)

*Nintendo Power - The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D review*


Score - 9.5

- felt the 3D made a positive impact
- touch screen usage a plus
- Navi still a bother


----------



## ensoriki (May 28, 2011)

Gonna wait awhile for this.
No added dialogue/story elements = disappointing .
I've always felt if your remaking a game you should try to add things that you would've had if it was feasible back then, meaning more then graphics...a boss rush mode sounds slap on though still a good feature.

Wheres my ALLTP remake...best Zelda game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2011)

*The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D comes with system update*


*ocarina of Time 3D did something I’ve never seen in a Nintendo portable game before: It required a compulsory system update before it would launch.*


----------



## DedValve (Jun 3, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Gonna wait awhile for this.
> No added dialogue/story elements = disappointing .
> I've always felt if your remaking a game you should try to add things that you would've had if it was feasible back then, meaning more then graphics...a boss rush mode sounds slap on though still a good feature.
> 
> Wheres my ALLTP remake...best Zelda game.



It's not a remake it's a port.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 3, 2011)

The graphics look a little better than the original, to me.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jun 3, 2011)

Naruto said:


> The graphics look a little better than the original, to me.



and more smooth 

I think it's a total waste of money buying 3ds for this game like most will, all for the sake of nostalgia. Peuple should stop living in the past already


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2011)

DedValve said:


> It's not a remake it's a port.


 it is not a port is a remake. Miyamoto said so.



Dokiz1 said:


> and more smooth
> 
> I think it's a total waste of money buying 3ds for this game like most will, all for the sake of nostalgia. Peuple should stop living in the past already


 that is you and your opinion.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

I finally saw a commercial on the tv for this game yesterday.

It's getting closer


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2011)

*Famitsu - review score*

- The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D (9/9/9/10, 37 points): "The game's the same, but being able to play Ocarina on a portable is really amazing. The hard-but-not-too-hard play balance is still there, and the hints make it a stressless experience. The 3D backdrops also have to be seen to be believed. It still doesn't feel old. The graphic improvements are well-made, and the controls are also enhanced." This was echoed in another reviewer's text: "It hardly feels like a 13-year-old game. From the UI to the game's gyroscope gimmicks and 3D graphics, the sense of adventure here is stratospheric."


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 8, 2011)

For those who didn't know, if you register your copy of Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D on Club Nintendo, you'll receive an official soundtrack CD of the game for free. Supplies are limited, obviously, but I think it's very cool. I'm gonna get my copy as early as possible on the 19th and register it right away.



Only available to US and Canadian residents.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 8, 2011)

Dokiz1 said:


> and more smooth
> 
> I think it's a total waste of money buying 3ds for this game like most will, all for the sake of nostalgia. Peuple should stop living in the past already



It's one of the most well designed games of all time. It's still great.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 8, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> For those who didn't know, if you register your copy of Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D on Club Nintendo, you'll receive an official soundtrack CD of the game for free. Supplies are limited, obviously, but I think it's very cool. I'm gonna get my copy as early as possible on the 19th and register it right away.
> 
> 
> 
> Only available to US and Canadian residents.



Goddamit, God fucking dammit, When I don't have a 3DS they pull a promotion like this. I may have to end up buying it....


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 8, 2011)

I will be buying this day one to get that soundtrack.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 8, 2011)

Dat soundtrack will be fucking amazing. 

I mean, Greece got those awesome pre-order bonuses lol, while we got nothing. I'm ecstatic to see Nintendo giving us westerners something. I mean, 50 soundtracks from the game on a CD? Balls to the wall awesome. Club Nintendo exclusive, and limited supplies too. It'll go on a stand in my room. Maybe next to the Pikmin.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 8, 2011)

I don't have a 3DS and I am so very tempted to buy one on June 19th all because of this game.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 8, 2011)

is this a N64 remake, could of swore this title was on the N64 back in 99


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2011)

*PDP's Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time-themed Crystal Armor for 3DS*



Product Details:
The Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time Crystal Armor is the perfect blend of style and protection. It features brand new stunning artwork as well as providing double protection by combining a durable outer shell with a soft inner layer to cushion and protect your Nintendo 3DS system.

Provides double protection with a durable outer shell and a soft inner lining
Allows for full use of all buttons and ports
Officially licensed by Nintendo featuring brand new "The Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time 3D" artwork



pek


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2011)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> is this a N64 remake, could of swore this title was on the N64 back in 99



Yes, it is.



Malvingt2 said:


> *PDP's Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time-themed Crystal Armor for 3DS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buying this when I go get my copy of OoT.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *PDP's Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time-themed Crystal Armor for 3DS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very awesome


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2011)

*Celebrate the 25th Anniversary of The Legend of Zelda? with the Official Soundtrack CD, a collector's item specially created for The Legend of Zelda?: Ocarina of Time? 3D game launch!*



*Official Soundtrack Features:*
50 tracks from the game, many never before released.
1 fully orchestrated medley specially recorded for the soundtrack.
Liner notes include new character illustrations created for the Nintendo 3DS release, and a special message from Mr. Miyamoto and Mr. Kondo.

Directions: Offer begins on 6/19/2011. After you register The Legend of Zelda?: Ocarina of Time? 3D game and complete the registration survey, a screen will appear asking you to accept this CD offer. You must click through to accept the offer and complete the order process.
*Eligibility Requirements:
Must be a Club Nintendo member or join Club Nintendo to be eligible
Offer valid only to US and Canadian residents 13 and older who register The Legend of Zelda? Ocarina of Time ? 3D and complete the registration survey.
Limit one CD per person or Family Account
Shipping and Handling is free.
Promotional item ships in approximately two weeks.
Available while supplies last.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 9, 2011)

I think I might get the 3D version of the DS and get this, I really enjoyed playing this back in the day


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 9, 2011)

That CD is mine.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2011)

Mentioned the soundtrack yesterday, but Malvingt made a much better post of it. 

Can't wait to get the soundtrack, registering on my Club Nintendo account next Sunday morning (19th) to make sure I get a copy.


----------



## Masurao (Jun 9, 2011)

Playing DoA: Dimensions to kill time until this comes out. OoT never get's old honestly. I must have beaten it 7-8 times on the N64. I want that CD though...badly.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2011)

So it is on for the CD ah?  ....


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2011)

Can someone please post a list of the actual additional content of OoT3DS over OoT64?


----------



## Stroev (Jun 9, 2011)

Boss rush, mirrored Master Quest, and hint system are the only additions IIRC


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2011)

Next Sunday needs to come sooner. 

Though, I'm pretty sure I'll be going to Gamestop tonight to get that Zelda 3DS Crystal Armor.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2011)

Stroev said:


> Boss rush, mirrored Master Quest, and hint system are the only additions IIRC



If there was more additional content, I might've bought a 3DS for it.

But, for now, it's not worth it for me yet


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2011)

Ugh, this sucks. All the Gamestops in my area have the crystal armor backordered lol.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2011)

*The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D features a Skyward Sword Easter egg*

*Warning Major Spoiler. *


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

I wish they would just release the orchestral soundtrack


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D features a Skyward Sword Easter egg*
> 
> *Warning Major Spoiler. *


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 14, 2011)

*The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D - reviews*

A portion of a Nintendo Life review...

*The N64 version is an all-time gaming classic, but this is truly the finest edition of Ocarina of Time. Is it absolutely perfect from a technical perspective? Not quite, but it is close to gaming perfection, a classic that has been refined and polished with great care. Time to find a quiet room, plug in some headphones, and get swept away by one of the finest video games ever created.*

10/10



A portion of a CVG review...

*Still a classic, still an explosion of nostalgia. Ocarina of Time 3D is a blissful rediscovery for veterans and an unmissable opportunity for newcomers.*

9.4/10


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2011)

So, since the crystal armor was backordered at my Gamestop stores, I just decided to buy it from Gamestop online. Should be here soon.  I just hope I get the design I want, since they don't let you specify. Even though I love both designs.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> So, since the crystal armor was backordered at my Gamestop stores, I just decided to buy it from Gamestop online. Should be here soon.  I just hope I get the design I want, since they don't let you specify. Even though I love both designs.
> 
> 
> 
> This was awesome.


 I dunno what to do... I don't have the 3DS yet.. I am thinking about getting it today and buy Oot3D Monday... and yes the video is awesome.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Spigy (Jun 15, 2011)

cry cry cry....I want my memories back!! OOT was my first video game 

Damn 3DS costs too much just to go out and buy it on a whim..Got to save up and maybe buy a used one? hmm


----------



## Masurao (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> I dunno what to do... I don't have the 3DS yet.. I am thinking about getting it today and buy Oot3D Monday... and yes the video is awesome.



I got mine back in April. I used to have Nintendogs 3DS, but I sold it, and now I just have Pokemon White in it. I'll finally be able to get a 3DS game (OoT 3D) that will stay in my 3DS forever. 

... Until RE: Mercenaries comes out, that is. 



The Boss said:


> This is amazing.



Damn straight. 

But I didn't think you riked Zelda.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh Robin Williams, you sure know how to name your kids.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2011)

A portion of a Eurogamer review...

*Great art means different things to you at different points in your life. Ocarina of Time means something different to me now than it did 13 years ago. But the fact that it still has so much meaning is an affirmation of something I've long suspected: that this game is one of the greatest things that video games have ever achieved.*

10/10


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Damn straight.
> 
> But I didn't think you riked Zelda.



Only Zelda game Ive finished is Wind Waker and I adore it. The ending was one of the best ending I've ever experienced. I've been wanting to play more Zelda games since but don't have time. I did buy Phantom Hr glass for DS but never finished it. Gave it to my nephew who enjoyed it. Oh I also got TP for Wii but never finished it. Don't know why, it was great. 

I want to play OOT but I don't know if I will get a 3DS since I didn't play with my DS that much. (Also depends on how that MGS 3DS game is going to be like.) :>


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 15, 2011)

I already have it!!!! Yeeeahh.

With a nice green Tshirt depicting Link playing the Ocarina.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 15, 2011)

How would I ever wallow in nostalgia and play the same games ad nauseum if not for Nintendo!?

Seriously, guys, OoT defined my childhood as much as any of yours but goddamn it you have to let some shit go and move on.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Scizor (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Pineapples (Jun 15, 2011)

Those Williams' videos are pretty amazing pek


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 15, 2011)

God dammit Nintendo make this a reality.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 15, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> wow he his a zelda fan ?


He named his daughter Zelda.


To hell with these reviewers jizzing over ports, Miyamoto barely added anything to it.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 15, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> He named his daughter Zelda.
> 
> 
> To hell with these reviewers jizzing over ports, Miyamoto barely added anything to it.



Still it's better than the original and a great 3DS game in it's own right. Just because it's a remastered port with little new content doesn't make the game bad. If this was the first time you played the game it would still be a great experience.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 15, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> To hell with these reviewers jizzing over ports, Miyamoto barely added anything to it.



You're paying for the privilege of replaying a game you've played to death since 1998 *IN 3D*!, you ungrateful cretin.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 15, 2011)

So, there really isn't any new content aside from the master quest and boss rush mode?


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 15, 2011)

Scizor said:


> So, there really isn't any new content aside from the master quest and boss rush mode?



Maybe some secret stuff and perhaps some after you'd finished master quest, but I don't know of any other larger stuff. TBF fair though they have added a lot more details to overall word, it's not just a graphical upgrade.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 15, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Maybe some secret stuff and perhaps some after you'd finished master quest, but I don't know of any other larger stuff. TBF fair though they have added a lot more details to overall word, it's not just a graphical upgrade.



True.

Plus the easter eggs, offcourse. =)

But, imo, it's not worth 300 euros. (3DS+OoT3DS) =/


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 15, 2011)

Scizor said:


> True.
> 
> Plus the easter eggs, offcourse. =)
> 
> But, imo, it's not worth 300 euros. (3DS+OoT3DS) =/



Well obviously you wouldn't buy a 3DS for a single game, but RE: Mercs,  Super Marios 3DS, Mario kart, Luigi's Mansion and Kid Icarus are all fine reasons to get a 3DS.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 15, 2011)

Boy, that's a lot of nostalgia to wallow in.

Nintendo's motto should be: "Sure, you've already played all of these games a million times for the past few decades but have you ever played them by waggling a controller around like a jackass...or scribbling on a second screen...or whatever stupid gimmick we're peddling at the time?"


----------



## Scizor (Jun 15, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Well obviously you wouldn't buy a 3DS for a single game, but RE: Mercs,  Super Marios 3DS, Mario kart, Luigi's Mansion and Kid Icarus are all fine reasons to get a 3DS.



Not to me. I'd buy a 3DS for 3 games. =/

4, counting the inevitable Pok?mon game.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 15, 2011)

Adonis said:


> Boy, that's a lot of nostalgia to wallow in.
> 
> Nintendo's motto should be: "Sure, you've already played all of these games a million times for the past few decades but have you ever played them by waggling a controller around like a jackass...or scribbling on a second screen...or whatever stupid gimmick we're peddling at the time?"



TBF. This is only the third port and it has improved graphics, 3D portable and an overall superior version thanks to DS screen etc. I don't even understand your point. I haven't played the game in years and it's great for a portable game. Sure Nintendo does milk it's Nostalgia a lot, but there's nothing wrong with improving a great experience and adding new functionality (portability and 3d).

It's like moaning about pac man or tetris being remade.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2011)

A portion of Pocket Gamer UK Review


*Ocarina of Time 3D is, and forever will be, pure unadulterated bliss, taking the original title and making it essential gaming all over again.*

10/10


A portion of Gameblog.fr review

*Diving into this 3DS version of The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time is proof enough of how much the original was ahead of its time, thirteen years ago. Today, with but a subtle graphical overhaul of its hero and game world, Ocarina of Time 3D manages to become a must-have of 2011. Even though you'll probably not experience the whole adventure with the 3D on, the touch interface, so comfortable for such a game, is a major enhancement of the comfort one has when diving in this epic tale blessed with a charm and some magic that seem, indeed, timeless.*
10/10= 5/5


Meristation

*It's one of the most acclaimed classic games in history and continues working as well as before. Ocarina of Time 3DS shows its mechanics never grow old and its magic doesn't succumb over time. 3D, redesign and extra content for which is, indisputably, the best game of the portable console.*

9.5/10


----------



## Adonis (Jun 15, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> TBF. This is only the third port and it has improved graphics, 3D portable and an overall superior version thanks to DS screen etc. I don't even understand your point. I haven't played the game in years and it's great for a portable game. Sure Nintendo does milk it's Nostalgia a lot, but there's nothing wrong with improving a great experience and adding new functionality (portability and 3d).
> 
> It's like moaning about pac man or tetris being remade.



My problem isn't remakes. It's that everytime a new Nintendo console comes out and people ask why they should be excited it's always a long list of fucking old franchises and ports. How many times can I get excited for a new Mario or a new Zelda.

This time, we don't even seem to be getting new iterations of franchise games; I'm supposed to be excited that I can play Street Fighter 4 with uncomfortable-ass "move your head and you mess it up" 3d.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 15, 2011)

Adonis said:


> uncomfortable-ass "move your head and you mess it up" 3d.



I was naive enough to think I was the only one who encountered this problem while trying out the 3DS..

I've played on a 3DS twice now, and both times I put the 3D off before long. =/

But I guess I can't really judge; seeing how I've only played on a 3DS like 5 minutes total.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2011)

I dunno if I can keep up with the reviews.. It is raining 10's for this game.. not shocking but I am going to try to update with a lot of them together..


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 15, 2011)

I feel you Adonis, in my soul bro, my fucking soul.

OOT 3DS is a glorified port.

Master quest is already another version of OOT, so they took the original,  took the alternative version, and slapped them together.

You know what else did something similar?

The metroid prime trilogy, the benefit of it however being that you got 3 games for the price of one when buying them seperately would of been more costly.

OOT is what 10 dollars on VC?

Oh and a Boss rush mode.
See that would make sense if they changed the bosses but they didn't. Same bosses from ancient times, no modifications.

This is the so called Zelda anniversary, but Kingdom hearts can add more new content into a game in their Final Mix versions than Nintendo can in a what 15 or something year old game?

Insulting.
No optional bosses, no new items/weapons, bosses didn't get new moves, no new story bits or cutscenes.

I just got new graphics and a 2 in 1...of the same game.
OoT and OoT MQ lol wtf. Only thing changed are the dungeons.

This is fine for the Fans and people who never played OoT.
The crime is reviewers acting like this is some golden shit when it's not.
Everyone who already played OoT has already sucked it's dick, you don't need to tell them how good it is. Be legit with the newcomers. You don't have skills like you did in Twilight Princess, step back. The character development is more shallow than other games in the series, step back. The game is an enjoyable experience nonetheless. How are you going to give a 10/10 to a game that no longer meets the standards...set by the series? Sure it's still a better game than Twilight Princess but let's move on.

Drop a realistic score.

I'll probably still play this game, because I've already sucked OoT's dick, and it was good.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 15, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> I dunno if I can keep up with the reviews.. It is raining 10's for this game.. not shocking but I am going to try to update with a lot of them together..



It's bit weird considering how many years afters it's launch it's still getting 10's. I mean sure it is a portable game and if you compare it to other's it's likely one of the best  but still, you'd think gaming had evolved to a point where the game no longer derserved 10's. 

Then again it's original release did have pretty much the highest critic score ever.

Still most likely it's so high is most probably due to being a handheld and so being compared to other handheld games. While there are some better handheld Zelda's than it they lack the 3d world. If it was released on a console again I'd doubt it'd get the same scores.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 15, 2011)

> you'd think gaming had evolved to a point where the game no longer derserved 10's.



I see the problem with these Reviews has hit your senses as well.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 15, 2011)

So far its the best 3D effect that I have tried on the console.

The landscapes look gorgeous.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> So far its the best 3D effect that I have tried on the console.
> 
> The landscapes look gorgeous.


 I see. I tried to get the 3DS today but my local store only has blue color on stock, so Tomorrow I am going to evil gamestop.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> I already have it!!!! Yeeeahh.
> 
> With a nice green Tshirt depicting Link playing the Ocarina.



But... how... 

I went to my local "mom & pop" store today to see if I could nab it before Sunday, but they don't even have 3DS games yet because no one has come in asking for them. Feels bad man.

Oh well, at least I got the Zelda crystal armor coming in the mail soon. 



Adonis said:


> How would I ever wallow in nostalgia and play the same games ad nauseum if not for Nintendo!?
> 
> Seriously, guys, OoT defined my childhood as much as any of yours but goddamn it you have to let some shit go and move on.



ITT: Playing a game that's been referred to as one of the greatest games of all time multiple times, even today = "lol ur just nostalgia whores get over it loserz"

The only real argument you have is that we're paying $40 for a remastered game with some more features whereas the original is $10 on the Wii VC, which is kind of annoying, but OoT is so good that I'll gladly pay $40 for a remastered, ultimately better and portable version of the game that doesn't look like shit (ex. N64 emulator on PSP).


----------



## Adonis (Jun 15, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> ITT: Playing a game that's been referred to as one of the greatest games of all time multiple times, even today = "lol ur just nostalgia whores get over it loserz"



I never called you losers. Projecting you insecurities a bit, eh?



> *The only real argument you have is that we're paying $40 for a remastered game with some more features whereas the original is $10 on the Wii VC*, which is kind of annoying, but OoT is so good that I'll gladly pay $40 for a remastered, ultimately better and portable version of the game that doesn't look like shit (ex. N64 emulator on PSP).


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2011)

Adonis said:


> I never called you losers. Projecting you insecurities a bit, eh?



lol, I don't feel like a loser for playing the games I love. Sorry bro. Besides, you knew what I meant.

Welp ,whatever floats your boat. If you think it's too expensive, just don't buy it. Or wait until it drops down to a price you're willing to settle for.

It's kind of silly to argue over something like videogames anyway, which are meant to be fun. And it's impossible to win an opinion war.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 15, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> lol, I don't feel like a loser for playing the games I love. Sorry bro. Besides, you knew what I meant.
> 
> Welp ,whatever floats your boat. If you think it's too expensive, just don't buy it. Or wait until it drops down to a price you're willing to settle for.
> 
> It's kind of silly to argue over something like videogames anyway, which are meant to be fun. And it's impossible to win an opinion war.



The problem isn't replaying the game, per se. I just finished replaying both OoT and Majora's Mask fairly recently. It's this overly-sentimental hype that surrounds re-releases acting as if the magic of playing the first time is being recreated and for that reason you ought to be willing to plop down more money on the same product.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2011)

Adonis said:


> The problem isn't replaying the game, per se. I just finsished replaying both OoT and Majora's Mask. *It's this overly-sentimental hype that surrounds re-releases acting as if the magic of playing the first time is being recreated.*



Oh, I can understand that.  I mean, considering it's the Zelda anniversary and OoT is one of the best Zeldas ever (though I like Majora's Mask more), I guess it does kind of make it more... "special" to people, I guess? It really just targets peoples' nostalgia, making them more likely to buy the game yet again to relive the magic in a "new" and "exciting" way.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 15, 2011)

Adonis said:


> The problem isn't replaying the game, per se. I just finished replaying both OoT and Majora's Mask fairly recently. It's this overly-sentimental hype that surrounds re-releases acting as if the magic of playing the first time is being recreated and for that reason you ought to be willing to plop down more money on the same product.



Think of it as when a VHS film is re-released on Blue-Ray.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 15, 2011)

Adonis said:


> My problem isn't remakes. It's that everytime a new Nintendo console comes out and people ask why they should be excited it's always a long list of fucking old franchises and ports. How many times can I get excited for a new Mario or a new Zelda.



You make it sound like Nintendo is the only one that does this.



How many times can we get excited for a new FPS game? We're on the eighth Call of Duty game and the series only started in 2003. We're on the eleventh Ghost Recon game, even though that series only started in 2002.

Ignoring the remakes, handheld titles and the spin-offs, there has been nine main series Super Mario games - in 27 years. In fact, there was a six year gap between Super Mario 64 and Super Mario Sunshine and a five year gap between that and Super Mario Galaxy. Three games in eleven years and you think Super Mario is oversaturated? Sure, they could lay off all the spin-offs, but that hardly changes the fact that many franchises started within the last ten years have had more games in them than freakin' Super Mario.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 15, 2011)

Adonis speak is truth though.
Nintendo isn't pushing out enough new IP's there 1st party line up is the same titles from years ago, so you keep on playing the same thing when it comes to Nintendo.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 15, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Adonis speak is truth though.
> Nintendo isn't pushing out enough new IP's there 1st party line up is the same titles from years ago, so you keep on playing the same thing when it comes to Nintendo.



You don't seem to understand... Putting Mario's name on their games allows Nintendo to experiment. If they didn't put Mario's name on Mario Kart, nobody would have bought it. If they didn't put Mario's name on Paper Mario, nobody would've bought it. Nintendo experiments, branching out to all sorts of different genres all the time, but they put Mario's name on those games so that they'll always sell regardless.

It's no different to companies only releasing sequels these days. The only difference is that no two Mario games are quite the same, unlike most sequels these days which are identical to the games that came before them.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't consider Mario kart to be the same as the platformers obviously.
Im talking about branching out further, they aren't pushing out new IP's.
I can tell the difference between a racing game and a platformer Winny.
Sluggers, Mario & Sonic, Kart, platformers are all different but what else is coming out.
They have to bring new stuff out, or at least keep pushing out more of the varied stuff out.

Wheres my Mario tennis rpg (by Camelot) On the *GBA* still.
My Mario golf rpg, gba.
Nintendo isn't pushing out, and with Mario everything that goes under Mario branding is a sports IP.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2011)

Is it wrong to want to have Ocarina of Time remastered on your handheld?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 15, 2011)

But Nintendo's new stuff sucks. I mean.....Nintendogs, Pikmin, Steel Diver? Its no wonder they just stick to the same old franchises.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> But Nintendo's new stuff sucks. I mean.....Nintendogs, Pikmin, Steel Diver? Its no wonder they just stick to the same old franchises.



Did you seriously just group Pikmin in with the likes of Nintendogs and Steel Diver?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 16, 2011)

Give me F-Zero ffs Nintendo!!


----------



## Corran (Jun 16, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Give me F-Zero ffs Nintendo!!



Give Nintendo your firstborn.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 16, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Is it wrong to want to have Ocarina of Time remastered on your handheld?



No, not at all, imo.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 16, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Whether you like Pikmin or not, a huuuuge majority of people do like it, a much larger majority than Nintendogs or Steel Diver. It's completely wrong to group Pikmin in with the likes of the other two because Pikmin is in a whole other league of popularity.
> 
> That's like lumping in Animal Crossing with Cooking Mama and Brain Age. You just don't do it, because it makes no sense whatsoever.



O Rly?
I thought Nintendogs got massively popular.
I've never played Pikmin, would be easy to pick it up though.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> O Rly?
> I thought Nintendogs got massively popular.
> I've never played Pikmin, would be easy to pick it up though.



Nintendogs is definitely popular, but I think Pikmin is much more popular. It's more than just the popularity anyway, it's the audience it's directed to. Nintendogs appeals to the people who like to play with cutesy stuff (I bought Nintendogs games before, a DS version and a 3DS version), and Pikmin appeals to a much broader range of gamers. It's cute, yet challenging, addicting and has amazing gameplay. Nintendogs is just... Nintendogs.

You should totally pick up Pikmin, though. You can either buy GC versions of them, or get the Pikmin ports for the Wii.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 16, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Adonis speak is truth though.
> Nintendo isn't pushing out enough new IP's there 1st party line up is the same titles from years ago, so you keep on playing the same thing when it comes to Nintendo.


Nintendo has so many successful IPs, in almost every genre, they don't need new IPs. 

Sony on the other hand did need new IPs, and that's why they made some. 

Most of their IPs don't have more than 1 game. Yet, their most successful ones get new installments year after year... 

Nintendo can make new IPs if they want, but first, give me a new Starfox and a new F-Zero >.<



S.A.F said:


> But Nintendo's new stuff sucks. I mean.....Nintendogs, Pikmin, Steel Diver? Its no wonder they just stick to the same old franchises.


How can you not love Pikmin..? T.T


----------



## Scizor (Jun 16, 2011)

Raidoton said:


> give me a new Starfox



That's on it's way


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2011)

My Zelda 3DS Crystal Armor came in the mail today, and I got the design I wanted most (Link and Sheik fighting a horde of monsters). Shit is so cash.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D - HUGE Iwata Asks details*

This is a summary of the 8-page Ocarina of Time Iwata Asks feature that just went live.

- Aonuma didn't come into Ocarina of Time until later in development
- Ocarina of Time originally had a jump button
- original development on Ocarina of Time started with 3 people
- Nintendo was, at one time, creating Zelda II: The Adventure of Link with polygons on the Super Famicom
- Miyamoto wanted Ocarina of Time to display from a first-person perspective, and then switch to a side perspective during fights
- A visit to Toei Kyoto Studio Park where the team saw a ninja stage show lead to the development of Z-Targeting
- Z-Targeting discussion actually began during Super Mario 64
- the idea for Navi came from the development team wanting to place a marker above the enemy you were targeting, but didn't want it to be a simple triangle marker
- this was originally called the Fairy Navigation System, but was changed to Navi, which is short for navigate
- the creation of Navi lead to other design choices, like Navi's hints, color changes for characters and even the main storyline
- with Zelda titles, game mechanics come first and the script later
- Ocarina of Time originally featured only an adult Link
- the desire for a young Link came from Miyamoto and other dev team members
- talk of Young Link didn't come into play until the second year of development
- the time-traveling mechanic came into play thanks to young Link, and caused a bunch of problems with the dev team
- Link has roughly 500 basic motions
- Ocarina of Time was originally developed with the N64 DD in mind
- Discussion of Epona arose during Super Mario 64 development
- Epona is the goddess of horses and fertility in Celtic mythology
- Miyamoto requested specific camera angles for when Epona jumped
- The reason the horse jumps automatically is Miyamoto-san said that a Zelda game doesn't need any difficult actions.
- Miyamoto added the carrot system, and also wanted archery and horse battles
- Horse battles didn't get included in the series until Twilight Princess
- Miyamoto also wanted Link to raise his sword above his head, which has only now been accomplished in Skyward Sword
- the number of items in Ocarina of Time was decided from the start, and this caused problems later
- items would be made, and then devs had to go back and make sure those items didn't cause problems in earlier parts of the game
- Aonuma says that development on OoT 'was a mess right up to the end'
- Miyamoto isn't a fan of cinematic elements
- he thinks including cut-scenes are okay, but they need to have the option of being changed multiple times during development
- the developers would actually fly the camera around in-game to find good locations for cut-scenes
- the dev team was really impressed really impressed when the sword was able to cut a sign
- When Miyamoto saw a cut sign float in a pond, he said "Now that's The Legend of Zelda!"
- The development period was two and a half years
- Link originally had a button nose in OoT
- Koizumi changed the design of Link based on what his wife said, as she requested a handsome character
- Koizumi gave Link a pierced ear to make him cooler, but also gave him long underwear to keep him from being overly cool
- Aonuma is asked if he wants to work on Mario games from here on out, and he strongly states that he wants to stay with Zelda


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 16, 2011)

lol, i wonder if those glitches got fixed in the 3ds version


----------



## Scizor (Jun 16, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> - Koizumi gave Link a pierced ear to make him cooler, but also gave him long underwear to keep him from being overly cool



That's gold, lol.



ichigeau said:


> lol, i wonder if those glitches got fixed in the 3ds version



I remember the Zelda OoT Uber challenge. That was super fun.

I hope they leave in enough glitches from the N64 version or by accident leave new glitches (or both) for a 3DS Uber challenge :ho
doubt it though


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 16, 2011)

Corran said:


> Give Nintendo your firstborn.


They already have my soul so make one nintendo. 


Raidoton said:


> Nintendo has so many successful IPs, in almost every genre, they don't need new IPs.
> 
> Sony on the other hand did need new IPs, and that's why they made some.
> 
> ...


Exactly, Nintendo really doesn't need more all they have to do, is dig up an IP from their history such as Punch Out and Kid Icarus and they're set. They have plenty to use. Sony needed some so they made some. Though Microsoft needs more than just Halo.

Sorry to say but I've never played Pikmin, never struck me as my kind of game. 


Death-kun said:


> My Zelda 3DS Crystal Armor came in the mail today, and I got the design I wanted most (Link and Sheik fighting a horde of monsters). Shit is so cash.



I freaking hate you.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 16, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> My Zelda 3DS Crystal Armor came in the mail today, and I got the design I wanted most (Link and Sheik fighting a horde of monsters). Shit is so cash.



Could you please upload a pic of it (or show me a pic of it online)

I really wanna see it


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 16, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> My Zelda 3DS Crystal Armor came in the mail today, and I got the design I wanted most (Link and Sheik fighting a horde of monsters). Shit is so cash.



Does the 3DS still fill comfortable in your hands with the case on it? 

I'm thinking of picking this up as well.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Iwata Asks: Ocarina of Time - even more development details, secrets and suggestions*

- Miyamoto was worried about memory constraints for Ocarina of Time, and he thought that a worst-case-scenario would see Link adventuring in Ganon's castle. He would travel through paintings to new lands, just like in Super Mario 64.
- The forest painting fight with Ganon was carried over from this development idea
- Miyamoto says OoT was less about story for him and more about what kind of characters would show up
- Miyamoto wants people to stop focusing on story, because he feels it wastes a lot of dev time
- Miyamoto wants to focus on gameplay, and relates the smaller details to Yoshi. With Yoshi, if he is a boy then why can he lay eggs? Why does he have a girlish voice? Focusing on these details just wastes time
- Miyamoto relates Mario characters to Popeye, saying that various Popeye characters take on numerous roles in the cartoons. Miyamoto says that how Mario characters work, and he wishes it were the same with Zelda.
- Miyamoto prefers real-time cut-scenes so he can change them on the fly
- For the scene in Lon Lon ranch where Ingo chooses to be a sore loser and lock the doors so Link can't get out - originally he wanted to have Ingo burn the ranch down in reaction to that. This idea was squashed when devs asked what would happen when people wanted to revisit the ranch.
- Nintendo of America proposed doing a Legend of Zelda 25th Anniversary collectors pack, but Iwata and Miyamoto didn't like the idea. They said it wasn't very Nintendo-like, and they had just done that with Mario


----------



## Aeon (Jun 16, 2011)

For those of you considering picking up OoT 3DS like I am, there will be a couple of deals on Sunday.



> _Target Deals for this Sunday!
> 
> Nintendo 3DS w/ $25 Gift Card - $249.99
> Buy Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3DS ($39.99) get ANY other 3DS game for 50% off
> ...


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 16, 2011)

Got the game. My local electronic market sold it 1 day earlier!

The 3D effect is nice. Especially if you run with a chicken above your head and the feathers are flying at you xD


----------



## Scizor (Jun 16, 2011)

Raidoton said:


> Got the game. My local electronic market sold it 1 day earlier!
> 
> The 3D effect is nice. Especially if you run with a chicken above your head and the feathers are flying at you xD



Oh gawd, the memories.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> I freaking hate you.



y u so jelly 



Scizor said:


> Could you please upload a pic of it (or show me a pic of it online)
> 
> I really wanna see it



A pic of the armor, or a pic of the 3DS with the armor on it? 



Brandon Heat said:


> Does the 3DS still fill comfortable in your hands with the case on it?
> 
> I'm thinking of picking this up as well.



Yes, it actually does fit very comfortably.  It actually feels even better holding it with the armor than it does without the armor. Feels like there's more for me to grip.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 16, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Yes, it actually does fit very comfortably.  It actually feels even better holding it with the armor than it does without the armor. Feels like there's more for me to grip.



You saying that makes me want to buy it even more.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2011)

Aeon said:


> You saying that makes me want to buy it even more.



I would recommend it to other people, mostly for the awesome designs and the armor itself. The outer shell is hard, and the inner shell is soft to protect the 3DS from being scratched by the hard outer shell. 

It really is extremely comfortable, and you can access every slider and button on the 3DS without having to reach into a crevice or anything like that. Everything is easily accessible.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 16, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> I would recommend it to other people, mostly for the awesome designs and the armor itself. The outer shell is hard, and the inner shell is soft to protect the 3DS from being scratched by the hard outer shell.
> 
> It really is extremely comfortable, and you can access every slider and button on the 3DS without having to reach into a crevice or anything like that. Everything is easily accessible.



You sir know how to sell an accessory.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> You sir know how to sell an accessory.



I do my best.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 16, 2011)

I am too lazy so

*
*
14 reviews so far...


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 16, 2011)

Greatest 3DS game of all time.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2011)

Sunday has to come faster.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 17, 2011)

I know...


----------



## Scizor (Jun 17, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> A pic of the armor, or a pic of the 3DS with the armor on it?



A pic of the armor, please. =D

Also, so this game'll be released on father's day? =P


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 17, 2011)

*The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time - Remaking a Masterpiece*

Zelda producer Eiji Aonuma discusses the challenges and choices in developing Ocarina of Time not once, but twice.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*IGN: Ocarina of Time is often regarded as the best game in the Zelda franchise and one of the best games ever made. Why were you interested in remaking and upgrading the game? *

*Eiji Aonuma:* Because we anticipated that the 3D display of the Nintendo 3DS and the touch panel interface would make Ocarina of Time an even more amazing game, we developed it so that its release date would be close to the launch date of the hardware. To ensure that this game from the past didn't look like a thing from the past, we upgraded it to match the graphical capabilities, processing speed, etc., of the system. 

*IGN: Ocarina of Time 3D has new components, and yet the core adventure is largely untouched. Can you discuss whether you thought about altering the main game? Did you consider adding dungeons or enemies? Are there concepts (dungeons, creatures, bosses) that were intended for the original game but never made it in? *

*Aonuma:* For this remake, our goal was to leave the strengths of the original untouched while adding various improvements to create a game that could be enjoyed by both those who have and haven't played the original. We chose not to change the story because we felt that it was one of the strengths of the original. For the same reason, we have not changed the number of dungeons or the overall volume of game content. 

*IGN: The addition of the boss challenge mode and the "visions" mode were really interesting to me. Can you discuss how these modes were thought of and why you decided to add them to Ocarina of Time? *

*Aonuma: *We decided to add the boss challenge mode and the "visions" (these can be thought of as movies that provide hints) mode because users who played the original said things like "I wish I could fight the bosses as many times as I want to" and "I wish the hints were easier to understand." We were inspired to add both modes by our desire to see all users enjoy Ocarina of Time until the end of the game. 

*IGN: The storyline of Ocarina of Time likewise began to expand the Zelda series in a much broader, more mythical direction than previous games. Why were you interested in expanding the scope of the franchise? Were you concerned at the time with how that storyline would fit with all of the previous games?* 

*Aonuma:* The most important part of the story of Ocarina of Time is the depiction of the growth of the main character, Link. When we incorporated the "child" and "adult" gameplay elements into the story, it became necessary to express the flow of time. This necessity led to the birth of an epic story in which the stage, Hyrule, changed dynamically. This wasn't a process that started with the objective of creating an epic story; rather, it was a process in which the gameplay elements gave birth to an epic story. 

*IGN: Ocarina of Time expands upon a series of events that are hinted at in A Link to the Past. Was the Ocarina of Time story being saved ? did you have it in mind when you created A Link to the Past? If not, what lead the development team to use A Link to the Past as a backstory for Ocarina of Time? *

*Aonuma:* When we made the story for Ocarina of Time, we reconstructed the places and characters that appeared in previous series. So in a sense, Ocarina of Time became a compilation of the entire Zelda series. We didn't focus particularly on A Link to the Past. And we didn't have Ocarina of Time in mind when we made A Link to the Past. However, in terms of puzzles and other elements, there was a process in which we thought about what elements from A Link to the Past could be effectively converted to a 3D world, and that may be why Ocarina of Time seems like an expansion upon A Link to the Past. 


*IGN: Fans love learning new things about classic games. Were there any major changes to Ocarina of Time during its development? Were there any points where you had to completely reassess the progress of the game or your approach to its creation, or major features that had to be saved for later games? *

*Aonuma:* In the question about the story, I mentioned the "adult" and "child" gameplay elements. We didn't conceive of these elements at the start of development; rather, when we examined the "adult" gameplay, we started wanting more variety and set out to create the "child" element. This development had a tremendous impact on the story and the game. The game transformed into something completely different from what we had imagined before. Of course, our workload also ended up doubling. 

One thing that we had to reassess was that at first, we intended to have Link get a spell for each sage he awakened, for a total of seven spells, but to maintain the appropriate balance with the other items, we decided to limit the final number of spells to three, one for each of the three goddesses. 

*IGN: What was the most challenging boss to create? Were there any bosses that started as one concept or idea and changed drastically? 
*
*Aonuma:* Designers didn't create models for the bosses that move dynamically (such as the volcano boss, Volvagia, and the water boss, Morpha). Instead, the programmers controlled every movement, so we couldn't check the overall feel until everything was finished. Also, we couldn't really predict how much was actually possible with the technology at the time. But the final product was good enough to surprise even me, the person who came up with the ideas in the first place. 
*IGN: Can you discuss the game's step into a drastically more cinematic presentation, particularly concerning cutscenes, characters and music? Was that a major challenge for your development teams at the time?* 

*Aonuma:* Cutscenes had already been widely used in games on other platforms. So we didn't find cutscenes themselves particularly surprising or interesting. However, in Ocarina of Time, scenes were controlled in real time in the actual locations where they were occurring. The scenes didn't interrupt the flow of the game, but were in fact a part of the game. I think this had a significant impact. 

*IGN: Ocarina of Time is notable for so many innovations, but what was the biggest lesson Nintendo learned from the development of the game? Is there anything that endures to this day, to the creation of Skyward Sword? *

*Aonuma:* We continue to create Zelda with the goal of enabling the player to fully become Link, the main character, and walk all over every corner of the world, talk to people, and experience the story that unfolds as if it were actually happening to him or her. 

The history of the Zelda series is one in which? what we weren't able to accomplish in Ocarina of Time, we did in Majora's Mask; what we weren't able to do in Majora's Mask, we did in The Wind Waker; and so on. Whenever we create a new game, new challenges for the next game arise, and the creative process is pushed forward by our pursuit of these challenges and the capabilities of new Nintendo platforms. Skyword Sword was also born in this same process. I think that it's important for the Zelda series to keep tackling new challenges, just like Link did in the Ocarina of Time.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 17, 2011)

Here comes Sunday, woooo!

And then after that... Mercenaries. 



Scizor said:


> A pic of the armor, please. =D
> 
> Also, so this game'll be released on father's day? =P





This is what it looks like. It's actually the same as mine, since I got that design and I have the blue 3DS. 



This is the other design. I would've settled for this, but I liked the first one better.

Here's a better pic of both of the designs together. 



And yeah, it releases on father's day. :3


----------



## Scizor (Jun 17, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> This is what it looks like. It's actually the same as mine, since I got that design and I have the blue 3DS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome, thanks for sharing. =D

But, so the one you get is random..?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 17, 2011)

*The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D - video reviews*

GameXplain


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 17, 2011)

*The worst review of Oot 3D is out.'score wise"*  Because I love to be fair, here we go.


1up.com

A solid remake that falls just short of being the comprehensive update this masterpiece deserves.



B+


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 17, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Awesome, thanks for sharing. =D
> 
> But, so the one you get is random..?



Only if you order from Gamestop online, since there's no way to specify which one you want. If you actually go to Gamestop (the only place that sells them), though, you can choose whichever design you want, of course.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 18, 2011)

I'll double post because it's the eve of OoT 3D. 

Tomorrow for us Americans!

Gonna get it right at 10 AM from Gamestop, and rush home to register on Club Nintendo to get my soundtrack.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm thinking of heading out tomorrow morning around 8 to pick it up at Kmart but I'm still not sure.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 18, 2011)

I wanted to go to Walmart at midnight tonight to get it, but I only have my permit (because I don't want to get my license yet and pay outrageous insurance, even though I drive quite well), so I'm settling for Gamestop in the morning. 

Though, maybe I should go to someplace that opens earlier.  I'm not sure if I'll get PowerUp Rewards points for buying the game at Gamestop.


----------



## Prototype (Jun 18, 2011)

Thoroughly looking forward to this, as I never got the chance to play the original.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 19, 2011)

I am going through Master Quest mode first  and I am sooo excited that I will be able to play this game FINALLY in (locked) 30fps


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 19, 2011)

This game is of epic levels  still play it as part of the zelda collection disk on me Wii (altough it's a GC game) pek


----------



## fireking77 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Not particularly happy with ScrewAttack's review*


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 19, 2011)

Going out this morning soon to get this.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 19, 2011)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I am going through Master Quest mode first  and I am sooo excited that I will be able to play this game FINALLY in (locked) 30fps



Don't you have to play the main quest first, before unlocking MQ?  

Getting this later today, after work. I might miss out on the limited edition soundtracks.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 19, 2011)

fireking77 said:


> *Not particularly happy with ScrewAttack's review*



It's ScrewAttack. What did you expect?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 19, 2011)

Got it, registered it, didn't get the soundtrack offer pop-up. I ended up calling Nintendo to fix the problem, the request should be processed in 1-2 days, where I can then see the soundtrack in my reward order inquiry. I was scared I wouldn't get the soundtrack at all.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 19, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Got it, registered it, didn't get the soundtrack offer pop-up. I ended up calling Nintendo to fix the problem, the request should be processed in 1-2 days, where I can then see the soundtrack in my reward order inquiry. I was scared I wouldn't get the soundtrack at all.



Ah, that sucks. I went and got the game, and 3DS, at Target when it opened. When I registered, it did give me the pop up. At least you were able to get it corrected.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 19, 2011)

Yes, at least I was able to. I neeeeeed that soundtrack.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 19, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> Don't you have to play the main quest first, before unlocking MQ?


Correct. 

I didn't get the soundtrack, and I got the game 1 day earlier


----------



## Falcon (Jun 19, 2011)

How long is this soundtrack thing around. Is it the first certain amount of people or something?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 19, 2011)

It's while supplies last. :3


----------



## Aeon (Jun 19, 2011)

Raidoton said:


> Correct.
> 
> I didn't get the soundtrack, and I got the game 1 day earlier



You registered the game yesterday? Because the offer started today the 19th.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 19, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Only if you order from Gamestop online, since there's no way to specify which one you want. If you actually go to Gamestop (the only place that sells them), though, you can choose whichever design you want, of course.



I see. Thanks for the info. 

And how are all you guys who got this game liking it?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 19, 2011)

I haven't started playing yet, but I will soon.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm at work atm, and got my girl to call gamestop and see if they have some in stock. They barely had enough that weren't reserved and she managed to get me one. I'll be picking it up from her house when I get off at 4.


----------



## Spigy (Jun 19, 2011)

I want to get a 3DS with OOT so bad, but it frickin costs too much in Europe... /rage

US: 250+40 = $290
EU: 359+65 = $424

Diff: $134
Enough to get US gamers another 3!!! games.

I am one sad panda.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 19, 2011)

So far I love the game. Playing it with 3D on and it is great with the 3D effects.. I picked up this game together with DoA D.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Europe - The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D soundtrack out of stock*

Did you know that Club Nintendo's European offer for The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D soundtrack was limited to about 2,000 orders? It seems that that's the case, as a Nintendo of Europe customer service rep has said. There's no word on when more stock will come in, or if there will be a replenishment at all.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 19, 2011)

Fuck, when i was registering the game in the club Nintendo the page gave me an error all the time in the Soundtrack part.

Im calling consumer service on Monday with all my myghty rage.

I want the fucking score!!!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 19, 2011)

You should call now to make sure you get it, actually.

Anyway, you guys know how I was talking about having to call Nintendo earlier this morning, right? Well, I was on the phone with them just now on hold, and it's like Nintendo read my mind, because while I was on hold I got an email from NoA and the soundtrack popped up in my reward order inquiry. Means I'm getting it for sure now. Thanks Nintendo, you rule. 

Also, I'm playing it right now and taking my sweet time. Battling Queen Gohma at the moment. The 3D is awesome, the graphics are awesome, everything's awesome. 

Oh, and also, I heard that the USA has 50,000 soundtracks to give away. Just giving hope to people out there. :3


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 19, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Europe - The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D soundtrack out of stock*
> 
> Did you know that Club Nintendo's European offer for The Legend of Zelda: *Ocarina of Time 3D soundtrack was limited to about 2,000 orders?* It seems that that's the case, as a Nintendo of Europe customer service rep has said. There's no word on when more stock will come in, or if there will be a replenishment at all.



Great now ebay sellers will charge 80+ $ for them 

p.s
Heya Deathy Kun


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey Kyuuuu, do you have a 3DS to play OoT?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 19, 2011)

Glad to still see the hype post release


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 19, 2011)

Man, this game is *glorious* in 3D. 

I had my girl register my game while I was still at work. She said the Soundtrack prize screen popped up immediately after she did the survey. It says they're shipping them July 5th, and should arrive a couple of weeks later. 

On a side note, those that reached platinum status for club nintendo in the years before, what were the rewards that they gave out? I finally reached 600 for this year (610) and I have 940 overall. Saving up for the Game and Watch Ball prize, which is 1200.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 19, 2011)

Wow I am really enjoing this game again! The framerate fix issues is a very good thing! I been hearing though that 3D mode has some sudden drops in frame rate in way later stages of the game ( I have yet to experience this).

The gyroscope controls are freaking awesome! I always use it to aim / move the camera around. 

The graphics make the game look like the original art work which to me matters a lot.  AA in this game makes a big difference.


1500 Nintendo points! cannot wait for the elite prizes


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 19, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> Saving up for the Game and Watch Ball prize, which is 1200.



You will not be disappointed. It's really awesome.  I have one as well.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 19, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> On a side note, those that reached platinum status for club nintendo in the years before, what were the rewards that they gave out? I finally reached 600 for this year (610) and I have 940 overall. Saving up for the Game and Watch Ball prize, which is 1200.



I've only ever reached gold elite and that was 2 years ago. I think last year's platinum reward was some sort of figurine.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 19, 2011)

I wonder what they will have to replace the rumble parts of this game. Remember the little things you needed the rumble pack for? umm


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 19, 2011)

Picked it up today, gonna try it tonight. Really excited, I wanna actually FINISH OOT this time


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Jun 19, 2011)

Loving this game. I've never played it so this is all new to me and I'm loving it!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 19, 2011)

Its pretty sweet. 2D +AA helps OoT graphically quite a bit.  I am on the second dungeon. Headphones + 3D + all day for OoT = heaven!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 19, 2011)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Its pretty sweet. 2D +AA helps OoT graphically quite a bit.  I am on the second dungeon. Headphones + 3D + all day for OoT = heaven!



Jealousy struck me just now.
Good stuff.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 19, 2011)

Get it Scizor, you must. D:


----------



## Aeon (Jun 19, 2011)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I wonder what they will have to replace the rumble parts of this game. Remember the little things you needed the rumble pack for? umm



Are you talking about the Stone of Agony? I know I read about what they were going to replace it with in remake but I don't remember exactly what it was. Probably some kind of notification on screen when near secrets or something.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 19, 2011)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I wonder what they will have to replace the rumble parts of this game. Remember the little things you needed the rumble pack for? umm


 Check the thread. Nintendo changed the item for that. I posted it.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 19, 2011)

Aeon said:


> You registered the game yesterday? Because the offer started today the 19th.


I got it already on the 16th, 1 day before it's launch in Germany. But the club nintendo page didn't work and I couldn't register it...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 19, 2011)

Aeon said:


> Are you talking about the Stone of Agony? I know I read about what they were going to replace it with in remake but I don't remember exactly what it was. Probably some kind of notification on screen when near secrets or something.





Malvingt2 said:


> Check the thread. Nintendo changed the item for that. I posted it.



Thanks! I honestly hope Nintendo does add rumble to their handhelds in the future. I would love rumble!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 19, 2011)

Just got the 3DS and this game today.


----------



## Cocoa (Jun 19, 2011)

This makes me want to replay the original game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 19, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> Just got the 3DS and this game today.


you should go to the 3DS Thread and post FC



Cocoa said:


> This makes me want to replay the original game.


 go for it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 19, 2011)

Also funny thing to say that I played Majora's Mask but I never played OoT. Even after all these years. So this was my first time.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 19, 2011)

6 hours of OoT. Now time for bed then off to work.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 19, 2011)

Still playing. Just learned Saria's Song. Back to Goron City.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 19, 2011)

*The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D soundtrack CD - shipping/order details*

- first orders will ship on/aroundn July 5th
- should take about a week to ship
- being sent normal USPS
- over 29,000 people called in about getting their CD



*Nintendo World Store - The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D launch*


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 19, 2011)

Want to get this game but don't see how I can justify the handheld + the game to boot.




I is sad


----------



## Cocoa (Jun 19, 2011)

Utopia Realm said:


> Want to get this game but don't see how I can justify the handheld + the game to boot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have a Wii?


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 20, 2011)

Inception on HBO sidelined me for a bit. I just got to Hyrule castle, anyone else dealing with framerate issues when you use your sword on those jars in the room near the entrance? My game lags a wee bit.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 20, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> Inception on HBO sidelined me for a bit. I just got to Hyrule castle, anyone else dealing with framerate issues when you use your sword on those jars in the room near the entrance? My game lags a wee bit.



Heh, I actually ran into this myself. It did lag just a bit when I was breaking the pots. And I stopped for the night right after I entered Zora's Domain.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 20, 2011)

I just saw the OoT3DS Robin Williams commercial on the television for the first time.

so awesome


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 20, 2011)

So from what I heard the pot breaking is  a CPU issue not a GPU issue. When you break the pots you can still run around fine just the loading of all those ruppies at once causes an issue. Someone on neogaf explained it a bit better. 

 I tried it because I was hopping it was there. That was one of my favorite parts in the game lol.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 20, 2011)

It's so awesome they remade the original OoT trailer. The Riddle of Steel cannot be beat in levels of epicness.


----------



## fireking77 (Jun 20, 2011)

more days untill i can play this  but at least am getting my Ocarina Edition


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 20, 2011)

*The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D - wifi glitch?*

This goes to show just how little I pay attention to what's going on around me while I'm playing a game! Reports are coming in concerning a wifi glitch with The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D. Apparently, some people are saying that all wifi activity ceases while they are playing Ocarina of Time 3D, meaning they don't get any notifications of friends online.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 20, 2011)

Just got the Zora's Sapphire. Not on my way back to the castle yet, though. I wanna do all the sidequests I can as Young Link. Even though I'll end up doing it all over again when I start Master Quest. 

Who cares.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 20, 2011)

*Nintendo Europe official PR - Club Nintendo: The Legend of Zelda CD soundtrack promotion – technical issue*

We would like to update our Club Nintendo members who have attempted to register their The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D title with Club Nintendo over the weekend in order to take part in the bonus soundtrack CD promotion.

Unfortunately, we encountered a technical issue with our Club Nintendo website and this resulted in an error for some customers when trying to claim the promotional soundtrack CD from Friday afternoon until today, Monday, June 20th. This issue is now solved, but we would like to extend our sincere apologies to all Club Nintendo members who encountered this problem.

Our The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D CD Soundtrack promotion continues to run until June 30th, 2011. All European Club Nintendo members may register for and receive a bonus soundtrack CD until that date. We will be in contact soon with Club Nintendo members who registered their software, but were not able to enter their details for the soundtrack CD, with information on how to proceed in order to receive the CD.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 20, 2011)

*Look what made #1 on Amazon's top-selling games list*



Looks like the power of Ocarina of Time is indeed still strong! Is this title going to give the 3DS the kick-start that it needs?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 20, 2011)

70 days in top 100


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 20, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Look what made #1 on Amazon's top-selling games list*
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the power of Ocarina of Time is indeed still strong! Is this title going to give the 3DS the kick-start that it needs?



I am not shocked. There is only one other game in my mind from that same era that if remade would garner the same response.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 20, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> I am not shocked. There is only one other game in my mind from that same era that if remade would garner the same response.



Majora's mask..?


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Jun 20, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Majora's mask..?



FFVII.... cmon man.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 20, 2011)

Kiba_and_Pals said:


> FFVII.... cmon man.



My bad.

Though Majora's mask might, too..


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh man, I'm gonna have to do it like I did back in the day with MM and start writing down those songs.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 20, 2011)

Just beat Dodongo's Cavern. 

Can't believe how improved the graphics are and how the 3D actually looks amazing.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 21, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Just got the Zora's Sapphire. Not on my way back to the castle yet, though. I wanna do all the sidequests I can as Young Link. Even though I'll end up doing it all over again when I start Master Quest.
> 
> Who cares.



I'm the same way. I used to try to do all the side quests, grab all the heart pieces that I could do as a child before going to the Temple of Time.


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Jun 21, 2011)

Aeon said:


> I'm the same way. I used to try to do all the side quests, grab all the heart pieces that I could do as a child before going to the Temple of Time.



Ditto, and I had my big official game guide, I loved those for Zelda games. I always collect everything and the art in those was AMAZING. Im 21 now but 
I thought the other day, definitely getting the skyward sword strategy guide for old times sake.

PS where did you get that sig? where is that pic from?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 21, 2011)

One of the few gaming websites I actually agree with on most things gave this a 5/5. Good to see this game withstanding the test of time.


----------



## Masurao (Jun 21, 2011)

Just got to the Forest Temple. It still remains one of my top Zelda dungeons of all time. The atmosphere is simply amazing.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 21, 2011)

So Saria's Song the next best thing since Metallica. Considering the chief Goron seem to _really_ like it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 21, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> So Saria's Song the next best thing since Metallica. Considering the chief Goron seem to _really_ like it.



No matter how many times I see that scene, I laugh every time Darunia starts dancing like a maniac and Link just slowly backs away.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 22, 2011)

Now at the water temple... 

But yeah, it's a bit easier I guess. Yet, I still have problems... xD


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 22, 2011)

Just got the Master sword. 9 hours after the first 3 dungeons; I'm taking my time with this game.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 22, 2011)

Still in the Forest Temple. Even though I'm gonna end up 100%ing Master Quest, I'm gonna 100% my normal game this time around as well.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 22, 2011)

Got home late from work. I went straight to Lon Lon ranch to get Epona and opted to get the Big Goron Sword asap. I'm on my way to save Saria. 

*Not planning on using the BG Sword on any of the bosses tho, it takes the fun away when it's too easy.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 22, 2011)

Finished the cave and just arrived at the Zora's Domain. I forgot how boss the Zora looked.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm gonna get the Biggoron's Sword after I beat all the Temples in my normal playthrough, but I'll get it as soon as possible during Master Quest, though I won't use it.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 23, 2011)

You can actually see the BG sword on his back when you equip it this time, the sheath and everything. My only issue is the blade still looks crooked when you're holding it.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 23, 2011)

I held this game and read the back at the local gamestore two days ago

Too bad I dont have a 3DS


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 23, 2011)

God I forgot how good is the Forest Temple... XD


----------



## Velocity (Jun 23, 2011)

Baby Eponaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa~


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 23, 2011)

Just finished the Fire Temple. 

Sort of not looking forward to doing the Water temple; though I read it's not much of a pain in the ass this time.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 23, 2011)

Winny said:


> Baby Eponaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa~



Also just learned Epona's Song.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 23, 2011)

So, is it just me being dumb or is fishing a little more annoying this time? I have not been able to catch the fish I used to as a kid and adult at all this time that would nab me the heart piece and scale. As far as my progress in the game, I'm about to start the Fire Temple.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 23, 2011)

Aeon said:


> So, is it just me being dumb or is fishing a little more annoying this time? I have not been able to catch the fish I used to as a kid and adult at all this time that would nab me the heart piece and scale. As far as my progress in the game, I'm about to start the Fire Temple.



Fishing takes longer than I remembered in this game. I literally have to hold back and A for 5 minutes or more to catch the bigger fish in the pond.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 23, 2011)

Clearly I needed a Link avatar.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 23, 2011)

I just have to ask (though I think I know the answer):

Is the eternal sword glitch fixed?


----------



## Alien (Jun 23, 2011)

Did they change anything about the "HEY LISTEN HEY LISTEN HEY LISTEN HEY LISTEN" stuff ?

OoT ranks as one of my favorite games ever but damn, that shit was annoying


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 23, 2011)

Wrex said:


> *Did they change anything about the "HEY LISTEN HEY LISTEN HEY LISTEN HEY LISTEN" stuff ?
> *
> OoT ranks as one of my favorite games ever but damn, that shit was annoying



Nope, Navi still says those.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 23, 2011)

Winny said:


> Clearly I needed a Link avatar.


 Oh you. 



Wrex said:


> Did they change anything about the "HEY LISTEN HEY LISTEN HEY LISTEN HEY LISTEN" stuff ?
> 
> OoT ranks as one of my favorite games ever but damn, that shit was annoying


 She is more annoying. Why? I hate when someone tells me to take a break from my video games.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 23, 2011)

I played for two hours straight and she never told me to take a break. Evidently she realised the futility of it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm trying to get to Lake Hylian but there's a fence in the way. Thinking I needed Epona, I learned Epona's Song but that's not happening anytime soon. Is there a detour or there's a way over the fence?


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 24, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> I'm trying to get to Lake Hylian but there's a fence in the way. Thinking I needed Epona, I learned Epona's Song but that's not happening anytime soon. Is there a detour or there's a way over the fence?



hmmmm well you can go in the zora domain (you do a song to break the water fall) and once inside, there is a place in the water with a hole that lead to lake hylia, just dive and go in it.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 24, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> I'm trying to get to Lake Hylian but there's a fence in the way. Thinking I needed Epona, I learned Epona's Song but that's not happening anytime soon. Is there a detour or there's a way over the fence?



When facing the fence, there's a ladder to your right, it's hard to spot at first but it's in the corner of the wall.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 24, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> When facing the fence, there's a ladder to your right, it's hard to spot at first but it's in the corner of the wall.


Isn't the ladder behind the fence? 

Anyway, I got Epona now, but through a weird bug o.? I started the race with Ingo, but I didn't even try to win. I tried to escape with Epona ^^?
After I saw that it's not possible at the moment, I ran in the opposite direction, and Ingo was still running around. He had like 10 rounds and I had -1 
When I ran in the right direction, I got across the line and the race was over! And somehow I won 

NINTENDO! YOUR GAMES ARE TOO EASY!!!


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 24, 2011)

Raidoton said:


> NINTENDO! YOUR GAMES ARE TOO EASY!!!



but dude zelda (and mario'n stuff) are aimed at a young audiance first even if adult can play them and have fun.

i remember playing ott when i was a kid i could not beat that freacking ingo in the freacking horse race  and zelda was never meant to be dificult, insted of hard fight'n stuff, its more about you use your brain to solve puzzle, thats where the dificulty is in a zelda game (holly shit that fucking 2 tower puzzle from twiligh princess that was fucking frustrating  took me like 20 minute to solve whitout going on the internet to see the trick )


----------



## Scizor (Jun 24, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I just have to ask (though I think I know the answer):
> 
> Is the eternal sword glitch fixed?



^anyone? 

Also, has anyone tested sequence breaks from OoTN64 in OoT3DS?


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 24, 2011)

Raidoton said:


> NINTENDO! YOUR GAMES ARE TOO EASY!!!



OoT3DS definitely feels easier to me. Dark link went down quickly, and even the race against Ingo was far easier than I remember. I remember him pinning me by the fence in N64, in this version he gave me enough space and I gained a huge lead halfway through the course. I probably just feel this way because I was 11 when I first played the game.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 24, 2011)

I need to get a fish to get whatshisface to open his gob. I'd rather just throw a bomb (or thirty) at him.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 24, 2011)

Winny said:


> I need to get a fish to get whatshisface to open his gob. I'd rather just throw a bomb (or thirty) at him.



Luckily there's fish in the Zora's Domain.

And now I'm in the future. Thank god for facial expressions cuz Link had the biggest holy shit look when he saw Ganon's Castle.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 24, 2011)

Winny said:


> I need to get a fish to get whatshisface to open his gob. I'd rather just throw a bomb (or thirty) at him.



Haha yeah. You can get some fish inside zora's domain right by outside the store. I remember having to feed him a fish so I came there prepared. Not a big fan of that dungeon too. 

I just finished Shadow temple, gonna do my favorite temple next.  

Just wondering, anyone here ever tried doing that dungeon without the Lens of truth? I might try that some other time.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 24, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> Just wondering, anyone here ever tried doing that dungeon without the Lens of truth? I might try that some other time.



Can't say that I've ever tried that myself. 

A few other things I've noticed while playing. Adult Link at full speed feels rather slow to me now and I remember in the Forest Temple I loved making the elevator go back up to the main floor in the room right before facing Phantom Ganondorf. It gave that sense of only being able to go forward and not back but now they made it so you're forced to stand in the center if you attempt to get on the elevator at all.

And I just started the Water Temple. Funny thing though, I know in the years after the game came out I would read about people hating that temple but I don't think it ever made me hate it when I originally did it.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 24, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> Haha yeah. You can get some fish inside zora's domain right by outside the store. I remember having to feed him a fish so I came there prepared. Not a big fan of that dungeon too.
> 
> I just finished Shadow temple, gonna do my favorite temple next.
> 
> Just wondering, anyone here ever tried doing that dungeon without the Lens of truth? I might try that some other time.



I think I did. Good luck trying to time your jumps. I know I couldn't do it. I did no zora no goron tunic, three heart challenge. I tried doing all three at  once but so little time. I don't think it's possible.


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Jun 24, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> I think I did. Good luck trying to time your jumps. I know I couldn't do it. I did no zora no goron tunic, three heart challenge. I tried doing all three at  once but so little time. I don't think it's possible.



How could you do no zora? wouldnt you die before you could enter the waer temple... same with red tunic..


----------



## bachaa (Jun 24, 2011)

After playing OoT 3DS this is why it disappointed me-

young link and adult link look really weird.
Ganondorf's new character model is less scary looking.
All dungeon bosses look less scary and menacing and they have tons of color added to them.

the atmosphere of the game was ruined.
no more fog, dark colors etc... which gave the game a creepy feeling.

ReDeads no longer attack you in the town like in the N64 version.
You can stand in front of a ReDead for like 30 seconds without them attacking you!

Dungeons are more colorful and ruins their atmosphere too.


and this is just some stuff...

Anyone else feel like if they remade it they should not have tried to make it so kid friendly?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 25, 2011)

> young link and adult link look really weird.



Being detailed is weird? 



> the atmosphere of the game was ruined.
> no more fog, dark colors etc... which gave the game a creepy feeling.



The start of the whole Adult Link and onward says hi.



> ReDeads no longer attack you in the town like in the N64 version.



Yes they do and you can attack back.



> You can stand in front of a ReDead for like 30 seconds without them attacking you!



They attack. Only depends how far you're from them.



> Dungeons are more colorful and ruins their atmosphere too.



This is getting rediculous.



> and this is just some stuff...
> 
> Anyone else feel like if they remade it they should not have tried to make it so kid friendly?



LoZ and the rest of the Nintendo flagship games _are_ kid friendly. Nothing's changed.

And before someone drops TP or MM. LoZ is very whimsical even when it takes itself seriously. Ever heard of the term RELENTLESSLY LIGHTHEARTED?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow, i just saw a buddy play this version. Now, it's been a pretty good number of years since i last played OoT (And i've played it more times than i can count, including one sittings) and i'm pretty sure that Ganon's last battle atmosphere is screwed. It's bright as fuck and the first thunder where you get that good glimpse at his giant frame isn't there anymore.

Just a fanboyish complaint from a guy who played this shit religiously. The new interface looks pretty damn sweet though, the first impression i got when i played at the nintendo truck didn't do it justice.


----------



## bachaa (Jun 25, 2011)

Haha I did play it religiously


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 25, 2011)

Gotta agree with Bachaa on the atmosphere bit. Not complaining about the colors, I love it. But they could've kept the fog in this version.

Ruto's also wearing a bra of some sort in this version. At least it ain't as pointy this time tho. the Fairies' too.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 25, 2011)

I see nothing wrong with the atmosphere. Castle Town in the future at night is about as dark as it gets or at least Ganon's Castle. The dungeons themselves are no slouches either.

Funny considering this is exactly what fans wanted (me included since I've been playing since the SNES days) and thank god Nintendo brought it back. Now I'm hoping they do the same with Majora's Mask.

We've come along way from looking like this



to this



from this 



to this


----------



## Masurao (Jun 25, 2011)

Beat the main game, time to start Master Quest. Then I'll probably do another 3 heart run on the regular game, haven't done one in a while.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 25, 2011)

Link definitely looks better in red.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 25, 2011)

I enjoy my Link wearing the blue tunic and mirror shield.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 25, 2011)

Winny said:


> Link definitely looks better in red.



I always thought this, too 

Near the end of the game, I always had the red tunic, Mirror shield (as it looks good on his back while wearing the red tunic) and the biggoron sword equiped.

Good times.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 25, 2011)

Just got to the Water Temple. 

Bad memories of this temple are coming up.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 25, 2011)

Was the black tunic included or do I have to hack to get that shit again?


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 25, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Just got to the Water Temple.
> 
> Bad memories of this temple are coming up.



It's actually not as bad this time. 

So how many hours have you guys clocked in on this game? 

I have 29:37 so far. About to start the Adult Link part of spirit temple.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 25, 2011)

I checked the Activity Log and it says my play time is 14:16. I left off after completing the Well and recovering the Lens of Truth so I'm about to start the Shadow Temple. My average play time apparently is 1 hour.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 25, 2011)

Play Time: 18:39
Average Play Time: 1:14

Just started the Water Temple but picked up the Lens of Truth before hand.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 25, 2011)

Hmm... 11 hours on the clock, my average play time is 1:50.

It was over two hours 'til today, since I played it for about six hours straight and obviously it counts closing the lid as ending a session.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 25, 2011)

Winny said:


> It was over two hours 'til today, since *I played it for about six hours straight* and obviously it counts closing the lid as ending a session.



You never played OoT before, Wint?


----------



## Velocity (Jun 25, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You never played OoT before, Wint?



I own it six times now, of course I have. I just lose track of time (no pun intended).


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 25, 2011)

Winny said:


> I own it six times now, of course I have. I just lose track of time (no pun intended).



Damn, you beat me by 3 times then. I'm only a nintendrone to a point. 

So how's the game so far? I heard that the constant game hints can get kinda intrusive.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 25, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Damn, you beat me by 3 times then. I'm only a nintendrone to a point.
> 
> So how's the game so far? I heard that the constant game hints can get kinda intrusive.



You don't _have_ to tap the Navi icon, y'know.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Jun 25, 2011)

I have OOT on Gamecube but got lazy at the Ice Cavern. I'll probably go further now that i know what to do but kinda lost interest once i got other games like Majoras Mask, Jet Force Gemini and F-Zero X for my N64.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 25, 2011)

Haha I finally get what Nabooru meant by making me feel good, after I got the spirit medallion. Damn, Nintendo! 

*I haven't actually finished this game since I was 11, in '99 lol. I own the GC collector's edition but ditched it after the fire temple. Looking forward to MQ.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 25, 2011)

I didn'y play Oot 3D today but I did my coins stuff. XD


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 26, 2011)

I just got a PS3 last Wednesday, so I've been juggling OoT 3D with the PS3. Not to mention Mercenaries coming out on Tuesday will take more of my time away from OoT 3D as well.

So many games, so little time.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 26, 2011)

It seems no one here is interested in sequence breaks 
It'd be one of the first things I'd check out if I had a 3DS+OoT3DS.



Death-kun said:


> I just got a PS3 last Wednesday, so I've been juggling OoT 3D with the PS3. Not to mention Mercenaries coming out on Tuesday will take more of my time away from OoT 3D as well.
> 
> So many games, so little time.



What's your PSN? 

Also, 5000th post.


----------



## Summoner (Jun 26, 2011)

so they're making another version of this game>


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 26, 2011)

Summoner said:


> so they're making another version of this game>


It's pretty much the first remake. Every other version was a port so far...


----------



## Velocity (Jun 26, 2011)

Who cares about sequence breaks? 

I just finished the Water Temple, got the Fire Arrows and Big Quiver to go with them and I'm just about to tackle the Shadow Temple. I might detour for a while and get the Biggoron's Sword instead, though.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 26, 2011)

Scizor said:


> What's your PSN?
> 
> Also, 5000th post.



Marlouchu





Raidoton said:


> It's pretty much the first remake. Every other version was a port so far...



This is pretty much an enhanced port.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 26, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Marlouchu



@me
I couldve known from the other thread.

I'll add you tonight =)


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 26, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> This is pretty much an enhanced port.



Technically remake since the graphics have been remade from the ground up.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 26, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> Technically remake since the graphics have been remade from the ground up.



Not really, more like getting a fresh coat of new paint. Characters were def. remodeled though, at least the main ones are.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 26, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> Not really, more like getting a fresh coat of new paint. Characters were def. remodeled though, at least the main ones are.



There's more texture on the environment IIRC.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 26, 2011)

Flat stairs, Pointy Mountains, bland walls/floor. I'm not taking anything away from the game. The new character models and a more colorful environment alone is more than good enough for me. The game looks gorgeous, but there's still a few things they could've improved upon.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 26, 2011)

It's still a remake. Some rooms that were just 2D are now 3D, new content, new inventory, new character models, even some new animations are enough to call it a remake!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 26, 2011)

Raidoton said:


> It's still a remake. Some rooms that were just 2D are now 3D, new content, new inventory, new character models, even some new animations are enough to call it a remake!



Poor Link looks exhausted when he's down to 1 heart.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 26, 2011)

Raidoton said:


> It's still a remake. Some rooms that were just 2D are now 3D, new content, new inventory, new character models, even some new animations are enough to call it a remake!



Of course it's gonna take advantage of a new tech's features. The 3D and the more interactive Menu was a given. A remake would be completely re-imagining the game, running on a new engine, with a new core gameplay. Goldeneye 007 Wii is a remake, this isn't. _Hell the glitches in the N64 version is still in this one_. That alone tells us it's not rebuilt from the ground up. 

It's not necessarily a bad thing though. Remakes are always hit or miss, imo. I love what they did with OoT3DS, I hate (most of) what they did to Goldeneye Wii. I count OoT3DS as an enhanced port, where it falls in between a port and a remake; or "portmake" as others call it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 26, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> Of course it's gonna take advantage of a new tech's features. The 3D and the more interactive Menu was a given. A remake would be completely re-imagining the game, running on a new engine, with a new core gameplay. Goldeneye 007 Wii is a remake, this isn't. _Hell the glitches in the N64 version is still in this one_. That alone tells us it's not rebuilt from the ground up.
> 
> It's not necessarily a bad thing though. Remakes are always hit or miss, imo. I love what they did with OoT3DS, I hate (most of) what they did to Goldeneye Wii. I count OoT3DS as an enhanced port, where it falls in between a port and a remake; or "portmake" as others call it.


 oh noo. GE remake= gold. best campaign in any FPS in years. Great mechanics also. Multiplayer tho... cod clone without killers streaks.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 26, 2011)

Agreed with Rythmic this game isn't a remake more like a really great HD port with some new stuff but it wasn't rebuilt from the ground up. For remake see REmake (lol) and 007 which I guess are the only ones right now...


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 26, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> oh noo. GE remake= gold. best campaign in any FPS in years. Great mechanics also. Multiplayer tho... cod clone without killers streaks.



Idk, I just loved everything about Goldeneye N64. If they went the same route as they did with OoT3DS, I would've loved it more. I guess I'm on the "fan of the original" camp. Campaign is pretty damn good though I admit. Multiplayer like you said, is trash.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 26, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> Idk, I just loved everything about Goldeneye N64. If they went the same route as they did with OoT3DS, I would've loved it more. I guess I'm on the "fan of the original" camp. Campaign is pretty damn good though I admit. Multiplayer like you said, is trash.



I can understand that. I went with an open mind with GE Wii and loved it. I still have the game. I don't think Oot 3D is a port tho. Remake imo.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 26, 2011)

Who cares? It's the best version of the game and that's all that matters. 

I'm debating whether to go for the Shadow Temple or head off into the desert instead. Or I could actually go grab the Biggoron's Sword first, which I _still _haven't got yet.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 26, 2011)

Can never go wrong with the Biggoron's Sword.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 26, 2011)

Winny said:


> Who cares? It's the best version of the game and that's all that matters.
> 
> I'm debating whether to go for the Shadow Temple or head off into the desert instead. Or I could actually go grab the Biggoron's Sword first, which I _still _haven't got yet.



I was always the type to leave the Spirit Temple for last.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 27, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> _Hell the glitches in the N64 version is still in this one_.



Really?


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 27, 2011)

Wouldn't doubt it.
glorified port is glorified.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 27, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Wouldn't doubt it.
> glorified port is glorified.



That's awesome news ^^

'Early shadow temple now in HD' :ho


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 27, 2011)

Actually I heard some glitches were fix'd.

And whoever said that the ReDead in the Castle Town don't attack is so so fucking wrong. That's a few hearts down the drain, jerk.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2011)

I like how the Song of Storms with Lens of Truth glitch still works.

If you do the Song of Storms and then equip Lens of Truth immediately, it won't drain your magic.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 27, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> Actually I heard some glitches were fix'd.




Which ones?



Death-kun said:


> I like how the Song of Storms with Lens of Truth glitch still works.
> 
> If you do the Song of Storms and then equip Lens of Truth immediately, it won't drain your magic.



Awesome.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2011)

Just bought Fallout: New Vegas and Ultimate Ninja Storm 2, but it shall not deter me from OoT. 

In the Shadow Temple right now, about to fight Bongo Bongo. I got to him last night, but I had 4 hearts left and no fairies, so I died rather quickly lol.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 27, 2011)

Sorry for the late answer. 



Kiba_and_Pals said:


> How could you do no zora? wouldnt you die before you could enter the waer temple... same with red tunic..



Nope. The timer that appears above your head is directly proportional to the number of hearts you have. More hearts/less damage=more time. Not every room in the fire temple will fry you, just every room that has lava. As for the water temple just don't waste time.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 27, 2011)

Finally bought the OoT 3D crystal armor for the 3DS. 

I wanted the black one but the only color in the only Gamestop in my area that was left was a green one. Still, it looks awesome.


----------



## Harmonie (Jun 27, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> This is pretty much an enhanced port.



True.

I think the best term for it is "remastered". It certainly isn't a real remake. It's the exact same N64 game with TP-like textures placed over it. They look very nice, but I can't believe I paid $40 for a game I already owned three times.

I really wanted a remake.  This pales in comparison by a thousand times to Pokemon HeartGold/SoulSilver if you classify this as a "remake". I'm not going to. It's a "remaster". It shouldn't have costed $40.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm loving this game! It's all new for me. It makes me wish I'd had money for the guide when I picked this up lol


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 28, 2011)

Ugh, I've been meaning to pick this up since it released, but I got dragged back into Pokemon....

It's Ironic, I've been waiting three months for there to be a 3ds game I was willing to go out and buy, and now I'm too busy to be bothered with it because I'm back to playing something that I've owned for over a four years now.  Whatever, less money I have to spend.


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 28, 2011)

Bought a 3ds just for this game, currently enjoying it immensely. One thing I want to note is that they seemed to have made temples easier. For example in the water temple, the time stone behind the longshot is actually now on top of the entrance it blocks, instead of being tucked in the entrance. When I first played the game, I completely missed that block, and finally after hours of having no idea what to do, I stumbled upon it. Now it's clearly visible for anyone to see.


----------



## Draydi (Jun 28, 2011)

So I was going through the Gerudo Fortress today and I was having some trouble finding the last carpenter, so I started messing around and doing random things. I came upon this one room with two guards in it. I believe it's the room right after you exit the jail cell and jump off to the raised platform to your left.

Anyways, I went in there, KOed the two guards, and began breaking stuff to find rupees, hearts, arrows, etc. There are two crates next to each other in that room, and I discovered that when you break them, there's a poster on it with



that image on it.

Dunno if it's old news or not, but I thought it was cool nonetheless.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 28, 2011)

Haha that's awesome. I'll go check it out.

Needed more Zelda goodness so I decided to give spirit tracks a chance. I played PH, wasn't much into it but I finished it nonetheless. I had a $10 off coupon at Amazon anyway so I only had to pay $19 for it. Until it gets here, I'll be doing a speed run of OOT3DS. Then after I finish Spirit tracks, I'll do MQ. pek


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 28, 2011)

Aeon said:


> Finally bought the OoT 3D crystal armor for the 3DS.
> 
> I wanted the black one but the only color in the only Gamestop in my area that was left was a green one. Still, it looks awesome.


 Maybe I should finally get it. 



Draydi said:


> So I was going through the Gerudo Fortress today and I was having some trouble finding the last carpenter, so I started messing around and doing random things. I came upon this one room with two guards in it. I believe it's the room right after you exit the jail cell and jump off to the raised platform to your left.
> 
> Anyways, I went in there, KOed the two guards, and began breaking stuff to find rupees, hearts, arrows, etc. There are two crates next to each other in that room, and I discovered that when you break them, there's a poster on it with
> 
> ...


 Interesting.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 28, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> Actually I heard some glitches were fix'd.
> 
> And whoever said that the ReDead in the Castle Town don't attack is so so fucking wrong. That's a few hearts down the drain, jerk.



They intentionally added some of the glitches as they were making the game, since they said they wanted it to remain as faithful as possible.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 28, 2011)

Winny said:


> You don't _have_ to tap the Navi icon, y'know.



I'm talking about some new "hints" that they added to the game for this new, dumber generation. A friend told me that after beating the Fire Temple, he got out and after taking 3 steps outside, Navi started talking "I FEEL AN ARTIC WIND FROM THE ZORA'S DOMAIN".

Inside the volcano.

I laughed.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 28, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm talking about some new "hints" that they added to the game for this new, dumber generation. A friend told me that after beating the Fire Temple, he got out and after taking 3 steps outside, Navi started talking "I FEEL AN ARTIC WIND FROM THE ZORA'S DOMAIN".
> 
> Inside the volcano.
> 
> I laughed.



Weird... I never got that.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 28, 2011)

So, I was able to remember the location of all the heart pieces except for one. I'm so ashamed... 

Anyway, I completed the Spirit Temple last night. If I play tonight, I'll probably go straight through to the end since I pretty much completed everything else. Oh wait, I still have to find 21 skulltula's.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 29, 2011)

Winny said:


> They intentionally added some of the glitches as they were making the game, since they said they wanted it to remain as faithful as possible.



Awesome.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 5, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm talking about some new "hints" that they added to the game for this new, dumber generation. A friend told me that after beating the Fire Temple, he got out and after taking 3 steps outside, Navi started talking "I FEEL AN ARTIC WIND FROM THE ZORA'S DOMAIN".
> 
> Inside the volcano.
> 
> I laughed.


 Yeah Navi says that.  Also I have to say the Water temple is so easy a caveman can do it.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2011)

Has someone discovered more cool easter eggs in this game?  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Like the one behind the crate in the gerudo hideout?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 5, 2011)

Did anyone else find the hidden room in Ganon's Castle that has Deku Scrubs selling potions, bombs, arrows, etc. ? It's really well hidden lol.



Scizor said:


> Has someone discovered more cool easter eggs in this game?
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I saw that.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 5, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Did anyone else find the hidden room in Ganon's Castle that has Deku Scrubs selling potions, bombs, arrows, etc. ? It's really well hidden lol.



Wait, what?

Is that in the original version?


----------



## Aeon (Jul 6, 2011)

I finally finished the game. Got a little sidetracked by Dynasty Warriors Gundam 3 but time to take on Master Quest.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 6, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Has someone discovered more cool easter eggs in this game?
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


 no. hmm I am going to check that out.


----------



## Chow (Jul 6, 2011)

Beat the game today  just in time to play resident evil mercenaries.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 6, 2011)

I think this be the right thread to post this


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 8, 2011)

So I was in spirit temple, trying to get the Silver Gauntlets. I decided to bs around a bit when fighting the Iron Knuckle and use a Deku Stick to kill it. I completely forgot how strong it is. 

But weren't we able to hurt it with the slingshot too? I can't remember much but in this version, it doesn't work.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 12, 2011)

Finally got an email saying they shipped the soundtrack. 

Anyone else get their confirmation?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 14, 2011)

*Shokotan Excited About Appearing in Zelda OoT 3D Commercials*

Celebrity gamer Shokotan (full name Shoko Nakagawa) is going to be appearing in Nintendo's new Zelda Ocarina of Time 3D commercials. If you're not excited, no worries -- she's got the excitement part taken care of all on her own.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 15, 2011)

Kinda wish they incorporated stuff from the beta or Ura Zelda into this. Still great though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 15, 2011)

*The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D was designed to block you from connecting online while playing*

"Nintendo is aware that some customers have noticed that they do not appear online in the Friends List of their friends while playing certain software. Whether you appear online in the Friend List or not during gameplay is dependent upon the software you are playing. Some games, such as The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time, will not simultaneously be able to connect to Wi-Fi through Nintendo 3DS. This is a design specification, not a bug or malfunction." -Nintendo statement


----------



## Kiyoshi_Hinata (Jul 15, 2011)

A nice surprise this morning.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 15, 2011)

Kiyoshi_Hinata said:


> A nice surprise this morning.



I got mine on Wednesday.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 15, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D was designed to block you from connecting online while playing*
> 
> "Nintendo is aware that some customers have noticed that they do not appear online in the Friends List of their friends while playing certain software. Whether you appear online in the Friend List or not during gameplay is dependent upon the software you are playing. Some games, such as The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time, will not simultaneously be able to connect to Wi-Fi through Nintendo 3DS. This is a design specification, not a bug or malfunction." -Nintendo statement



This seems peculiar, imo..


----------



## FearTear (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh God, I'm stuck with that Bongo Bongo boss  I already hate it


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 18, 2011)

Just got my copy of the CD in the mail today. :WOW


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 19, 2011)

Look who is back.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 19, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Look who is back.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jul 19, 2011)

This is just about the only good game in existence for 3DS and it's like the 4th remake of this game so far...

That's what Nintendo is good for. making remakes of the remakes they made of the remakes of games they made a long time ago...


Nintendo DS: €150
Nintendo DS lite: €150
Nintendo DSi: €150
Nintendo DSi XL: €160
Nintendo 3DS: €250

Watching a bunch of idiots buying these things every time: Priceless!


I can predict the future you know. Some time ago they made the DSi XL because of the big size and screen quality. Now they made a 3DS, and it's only as small as the DSi and DSlite. Can you see where i'm going with this?

Before the year is over, there will be a 3DS XL remake and the games they make for it will still be shit...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 19, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> This is just about the only good game in existence for 3DS and it's like the 4th remake of this game so far...
> 
> That's what Nintendo is good for. making remakes of the remakes they made of the remakes of games they made a long time ago...
> 
> ...


 Thanks for posting.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 19, 2011)

Zelda Williams is damn cute. 



King of the Internet said:


> This is just about the only good game in existence for 3DS and it's like the 4th remake of this game so far...
> 
> That's what Nintendo is good for. making remakes of the remakes they made of the remakes of games they made a long time ago...
> 
> ...



POST OF THE YEAR RIGHT HERE.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 19, 2011)

King of the Obvious.


----------

